# 9 Killed in Church Shooting labled as a Hate Crime



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2015)

*Charleston church shooting: 9 killed in what officials call a hate crime*​


> Charleston church shooting: 9 killed in what officials call a hate crime
> 
> By Ed Payne and Ashley Killough, CNN
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

welp

it begins


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

When tensions were already high this stupid crazy fuck just had to make things even worse


----------



## WT (Jun 18, 2015)

I bet he was an athiest


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2015)

Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm sure he didn't mean to go into a historically all black church and murder blacks during prayer. What do you say  guys, slap on the wrist?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2015)

NaS said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean to go into a historically all black church and murder blacks during prayer. What do you say  guys, slap on the wrist?



HE'S JUST A GOOD OL' BOY TRYIN' TO HAVE A GOOD TIME YA HEAR?


----------



## olaf (Jun 18, 2015)

NaS said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean to go into a historically all black church and murder blacks during prayer. What do you say  guys, slap on the wrist?


maybe he was just so rich, pampered and sheltered that he didn't know the consequences of his actions


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

NaS said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean to go into a historically all black church and murder blacks during prayer. What do you say  guys, slap on the wrist?





Seto Kaiba said:


> HE'S JUST A GOOD OL' BOY TRYIN' TO HAVE A GOOD TIME YA HEAR?





olaf said:


> maybe he was just so rich, pampered and sheltered that he didn't know the consequences of his actions



Come on guys racism is dead, blacks have more freedom and opportunities than ever! If the roles were reversed would you be pulling the race card!?!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 18, 2015)

Muslim didn't do it, who cares lol


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 18, 2015)

NaS said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean to go into a historically all black church and murder blacks during prayer. What do you say  guys, slap on the wrist?



Pretty sure he din do nuffin he a good boy


That's the get out of jail free card right?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 18, 2015)

I wait Mega comment on this.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 18, 2015)

Kay Burley ‏@KayBurley  1 minfor 1 minutt siden
BREAKING Reports of second church shooting: Shots fired during choir rehearsal at church in Memphis -


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 18, 2015)

Hate crime? Dont be ridiculous the black victims were at the wrong place at the wrong time, the psycho just taught IMMA SHOOT UP SOME CHURCH GOERS them being black was none of his concern at all. This is not racially motivated at all its just a psychopath going in a killing spree again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

If those church going folks had guns this wouldn't have happen!


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2015)

Headline should be:

*"Hate Crime by Terrorist leaves 9 Church going Americans Dead"*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I wait Mega comment on this.



You and everyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 18, 2015)

Someone will still say racism against blacks doesn't exist.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm going to rub this in my pro-guns friends' face.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Be careful Stunna. I know you're in North Carolina, but still.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.



Since when is international news coverage and what will probably be weeks of outrage "quiet"?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah I dunno if these people are being ironic but then again literally 85% of the posts on page 1 were brain dead and completely void of intellectual merit


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

i havent seen it covered in the mainstream morning news outlets so far

all they got on is the woman being put on the $10 and a Pixar movie interview and a piece on a 15 year old golfer

A++ shitposting Wad

it is on CNN tho for what its worth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

>I haven't seen it on the news
>it's on CNN

k


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

i should have specified

CNN's website, CNN proper is talking about how TX Court has rejected the confederate flag plate

no tv outlets have mentioned this this morning so far.  just the websties


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

But CNN has been running it all morning.
On TV.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jun 18, 2015)

According to CNN, the shooter was motivated by race. The home page says that officials report that he said he was here to kill black people.

That being said, in b4 someone says that racism doesn't exist anymore. Someone undoubtedly will.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 18, 2015)

I hear about the news this morning  on French TV before it was posted on NF.

Edit: they find him?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah. DEFINITELY not about race.





> Police said they have arrested Dylann Storm Roof, the suspected killer of nine people at an historic black church in Charleston. Roof, 21, is from Lexington, South Carolina, and was taken into custody in Shelby, North Carolina. At a press conference, Charleston Police Chief Greg Mullen said a citizen’s tip led police to Roof’s car. He would not comment on whether weapons were found in the vehicle, but said Roof was “cooperative.”
> 
> Mullen refused to comment on whether Roof admitted to the shooting.
> 
> ...


----------



## baconbits (Jun 18, 2015)

According to the latest reports he's been caught alive.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 18, 2015)

What an evil person.  A prime example of someone who should be executed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

yet more proof that the confederate flag is basically a lowkey socially acceptable way of showing that you're a racist


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

fuck the confederate flag


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2015)

HEY! That is a sign of rebellion, OK?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

why are u idiots saying "in b4 someone says racism doesn't exist"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

WAd the Impaler said:


> why are u idiots saying "in b4 someone says racism doesn't exist"



they're waiting for blue, of course


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

Well if he actually believes racism doesn't exist then I'll genuinely cement my belief that he's schizophrenic


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> HEY! That is a sign of rebellion, OK?



Ain't nothin wrang with a little Southern Pride.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> they're waiting for blue, of course


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Well shit...



I want that picture as my avatar.

Something went wrong.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2015)

Is he a confirmed /pol/ browser?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner said:


> Is he a confirmed /pol/ browser?



It wouldn't be in the least bit surprising


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2015)

I would google search what /pol/ is but I afraid of what I might see. Someone mind giving me the gist of it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

it's a subsection of 4chan dedicated to sociopolitical discussions
as expected
it's terrible


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2015)

Zaru said:


> It wouldn't be in the least bit surprising





> Pinckney's cousin told NBC News that one of the survivors told her they had urged Roof to stop.
> 
> 'He just said: "I have to do it. You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go",' Sylvia Johnson said.



He MUST be  /pol/ poster.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's the suspect,what an asshole


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's how Fox News are reporting it. An attack on FAITH!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

NaS said:


> I would google search what /pol/ is but I afraid of what I might see. Someone mind giving me the gist of it?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> HEY! That is a sign of rebellion, OK?





Saishin said:


> Here's the suspect,what an asshole


moral orel hasn't aged well


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> they're waiting for blue, of course



Blue isn't racist tho, it's mega.


----------



## Soca (Jun 18, 2015)

I doubt even Mega could come up with something logical to justify this.


----------



## SLB (Jun 18, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Here's the suspect,what an asshole



don't know if they just couldn't find any pictures of him not looking like satan, or if they were selective as shit with these pics

either way, dude looks unhinged.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2015)

he looks pretty  here


----------



## SLB (Jun 18, 2015)

wat                  .


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

Arishem said:


> he looks pretty  here



Wasn't that a different guy that they released later


----------



## SLB (Jun 18, 2015)

there were camera shots outside the church and he has the same bowl-cut as he does in that grinch-pic

that ain't him


----------



## WT (Jun 18, 2015)

This guys killed 3X the people the Boston bomber killed. Let's see if he gets the same hate


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 18, 2015)

So its a hate crime then, so now we have a legit on camera white on black attack oh boy this gone start some really fun riots. This gone be good.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Since when is international news coverage and what will probably be weeks of outrage "quiet"?



If you think the coverage is the same you are a dishonest fuck. Compare the way things came to a stand still when the victims were white in Boston, France and Virginia tec. It was all the media could focus on; in the case of France, there were vigils, mass purchases of an offensive magazine and the demand for Islamic people to speak out against the atrocity. 

Here a great injustice has been met with relative silence.


----------



## WT (Jun 18, 2015)

I think white Americans should apologise for this and make protests that not all whites are like this


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2015)

yeah, my bad, the real dude looks like the king of the spergs
he's a white libertarian atheist gamer with a fucking bowlcut, a meme clothed in flesh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

u guys trolling?
this has had hella media exposure 
get out


----------



## WT (Jun 18, 2015)

He looks like what I imagine WAD to look like. Only thinner and less bi polar


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2015)

his parents named him dylan *storm* roof

clearly they have nothing to do with this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> HEY! That is a sign of rebellion, OK?



And White Pride!!!!


----------



## SLB (Jun 18, 2015)

to be fair, gunners, first time i heard of this was on my local news station. and they actually sent someone to the scene 

this is some intense exposure atm, and most of the news networks won't let up on this. and with most hate crime issues, it's the information that comes later that adds to the investigation/coverage. when you factor in the recent issues of police brutality on black people, this is already a community that feels marginalized. black leaders won't let this slide. i can guarantee you that.

it's just that the hate-crime angle is a pretty old one. nothing particularly new, whereas religious extremists, and sick-puppy white men is that turn of the century dynamic that most people are still not fully acclimated with. i wouldn't say they're louder, they just end in brutal ways so it's easy to cover for news stations.


----------



## WT (Jun 18, 2015)

Serious question .... is Isadore Meadows still alive ? (Facebook friend)


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2015)

WT said:


> This guys killed 3X the people the Boston bomber killed. Let's see if he gets the same hate



You made a valid point.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll be in my race war bunker for the next few days.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I'll be in my race war bunker for the next few days.



And expectations flop everywhere.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

Why did people think I'd be in favor of this? Hang em. This guy tarnishes the name of the great state of Rhodesia.

You people read too much huffpost


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

lel, the autLsm here. This guy is literally /pol/: the mass shooter. I gotta go to 4chan and mock these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now

be back after my ban


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> If you think the coverage is the same you are a dishonest fuck. Compare the way things came to a stand still when the victims were white in Boston, France and Virginia tec. It was all the media could focus on; in the case of France, there were vigils, mass purchases of an offensive magazine and the demand for Islamic people to speak out against the atrocity.
> 
> Here a great injustice has been met with relative silence.



If your standard for coverage are two huge national wounds inflicted by ethnic and religious outsiders as well as an attack with more than three times the amount of victims, then I can't help you

This was an attack with huge symbolic value and thus will make quite a lot of waves but you're setting the coverage standard a bit high there, don't you think?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2015)

Zaru said:


> If your standard for coverage are two huge *national* wounds inflicted by ethnic and religious *outsiders* as well as an attack with more than three times the amount of victims, then I can't help you
> 
> This was an attack with huge symbolic value and thus will make quite a lot of waves but you're setting the coverage standard a bit high there, don't you think?



So in other words, the victims were white and the perpetrators were not white. It's what I said initially, but you are looking for a gracious way to tap dance around the fact that the coverage is influenced largely by race.

I'm not setting the standard high; I am expecting some consistency. Where's the demand for white people to speak out against this atrocity. Where are the vigils in the street and sweeping generalisations against white people. Where is the fearmongering?


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 18, 2015)

You gotta know something is wrong with a guy if he has a bowlcut.
who the hell does that nowdays


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Why did people think I'd be in favor of this? Hang em. This guy tarnishes the name of the great state of Rhodesia.
> 
> You people read too much huffpost


no, burn him at the stake

wanna see that bowlcut go up in flames


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> If you think the coverage is the same you are a dishonest fuck. Compare the way things came to a stand still when the victims were white in Boston, France and Virginia tec. It was all the media could focus on; in the case of France, there were vigils, mass purchases of an offensive magazine and the demand for Islamic people to speak out against the atrocity.
> 
> Here a great injustice has been met with relative silence.



I don't know the coverage in the UK but here, it's covered as much as other US shootings. 
Whatever the victims, such tragedy get more coverage when it's done by an Islamist yelling Allah Akbar in the name of an organisation on war against the west and in front of a camera.
In France, I want to remind that a black woman and an Arab were also killed.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 18, 2015)

Seeing this shit all over Tumblr. 

He should be executed by firing squad


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2015)

Dude looks like a lesbian.


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> If you think the coverage is the same you are a dishonest fuck. Compare the way things came to a stand still when the victims were white in Boston, France and Virginia tec. It was all the media could focus on; in the case of France, there were vigils, mass purchases of an offensive magazine and the demand for Islamic people to speak out against the atrocity.
> 
> Here a great injustice has been met with relative silence.


barely hear shit about it on the radio too....this "just blacks who cares" mentality is ingrained in our society.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 18, 2015)

These things don't happen even in third world countries Mr President,except in Mexico  

Click the link to watch the video



> *Obama on Charleston: 'This does not happen in other advanced countries'*
> 
> President Obama spoke about the Charleston, South Carolina shooting from the White House on Thursday, shortly after noon ? here is the full transcript
> 
> ...



http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...d-to-make-statements-like-this-too-many-times


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

Saishin said:


> These things don't happen even in third world countries Mr President,except in Mexico
> 
> Click the link to watch the video
> 
> ...



"Advanced countries". dat casual racism.

What a shit.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 18, 2015)

I guess the Charlie Hebdo shooting does not count Mr. Obama 

I mean unless France lost its standing as an "advanced country".


----------



## Saishin (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> "Advanced countries". dat casual racism.
> 
> What a shit.


I'm sure he had in mind also Israel when he said 'Advanced countries' so don't worry Mega he's a pro-Israel


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> "Advanced countries". dat casual racism.
> 
> What a shit.


somehow you found a way to turn it against black people, im impressed mega


----------



## Gain (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]O_J89LJSvL8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2015)

so cringe, lol


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

The Handsome Klad said:


> somehow you found a way to turn it against black people, im impressed mega



So criticizing Barry for being racist is being racist against all black people now?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2015)

Didn't really hear about this news story. I guess all that stuff about the liberal news media constantly trying to make blacks looks like victims is true.


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 18, 2015)

This was clearly a false flag


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> This was clearly a false flag



Lots of hilarious /pol/ threads claiming that atm. Jews did it etc.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Lots of hilarious /pol/ threads claiming that atm. Jews did it etc.



It's all to take their guns, obviously


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> If you think the coverage is the same you are a dishonest fuck. Compare the way things came to a stand still when the victims were white in Boston, France and Virginia tec. It was all the media could focus on; in the case of France, there were vigils, mass purchases of an offensive magazine and the demand for Islamic people to speak out against the atrocity.
> 
> Here a great injustice has been met with relative silence.


For what it's worth I never knew anything happened in Virginia but I've heard of this. In the case of France, it's less to do with race and religion and more to do with paranoia of isis. Take the different example of that guy in the UK who was machete'd. If a black muslim illegal immigrant transgender woman machete'd a white british man as part of a gang war, no-one would have cared as much. It's only the association with a terrorist group which provokes this reaction.


Shinryu said:


> Hate crime? Dont be ridiculous the black victims were at the wrong place at the wrong time, the psycho just taught IMMA SHOOT UP SOME CHURCH GOERS them being black was none of his concern at all. This is not racially motivated at all its just a psychopath going in a killing spree again.


Apparently this is a historically significant church though. It was set up by a freed slave who was executed for trying to start a slave rebellion or something. It could be a coincidence, but it is unlikely.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2015)

the best way to secure your gun rights is to shoot other people 

dead men take no guns


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

Elliot Rogers still shits on this cuck in awkward hilarity.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> For what it's worth I never knew anything happened in Virginia but I've heard of this. In the case of France, it's less to do with race and religion and more to do with paranoia of isis. Take the different example of that guy in the UK who was machete'd. If a black muslim illegal immigrant transgender woman machete'd a white british man as part of a gang war, no-one would have cared as much. It's only the association with a terrorist group which provokes this reaction.
> 
> Apparently this is a historically significant church though. It was set up by a freed slave who was executed for trying to start a slave rebellion or something. It could be a coincidence, but it is unlikely.



You've never heard of Virginia Tech? Maybe you've forgotten because these things happen so often:


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> So criticizing Barry for being racist is being racist against all black people now?


An attack against one of us, is an attack against all of us.

We need a leader to speak for people of color yo.

people who are minorities, have to have a spokesperson. >_>


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Elliot Rogers still shits on this cuck in awkward hilarity.


ride or die ladies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2015)

Mega's take away from all this is Obama is racist. Hmm, okay.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You've never heard of Virginia Tech? Maybe you've forgotten because these things happen so often:



Well, I've heard of mass shootings in america. I think there's been a few of them though, and I can't remember the exact circumstances of each one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> "Advanced countries". dat casual racism.
> 
> What a shit.


Hardly casual racism.

Advanced countries just means first world economies. And to an extent the developing world.



Few countries, even similiar size => larger ones like Brazil, China and India have nearly as many incidents as the US.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Well, I've heard of mass shootings in america. I think there's been a few of them though, and I can't remember the exact circumstances of each one.



here some of them doesn't include gang related shooting as gangsters are trash.

http://news.yahoo.com/25-years-mass-killings-us-133307587.html


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hardly casual racism.
> 
> Advanced countries just means first world economies. And to an extent the developing world.
> 
> ...



Thing is most of these countries consist of nearly one race, they are not as diverse as the US and as a result don't currently have the issues we are facing.

Currently as that situation changes notably in Europe we are now beginning to see the same racial tension emerge.


----------



## Soca (Jun 18, 2015)

Bruh


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> Thing is most of these countries consist of nearly one race, they are not as diverse as the US and as a result don't currently have the issues we are facing.
> 
> Currently as that situation changes notably in Europe we are now beginning to see the same racial tension emerge.



Are you saying with a straight face the BRIC countries aren't diverse?


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 18, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mega's take away from all this is Obama is racist. Hmm, okay.



This. So much this. Also WT is of course right, if he was muslim Obama would be bombing random sandcountries by now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> "Advanced countries". dat casual racism.
> 
> What a shit.



Mega being a deflecting idiot, what a shock.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Bruh



Can't control the bowl


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

Holy fuck this burger


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.





NaS said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean to go into a historically all black church and murder blacks during prayer. What do you say  guys, slap on the wrist?





Seto Kaiba said:


> HE'S JUST A GOOD OL' BOY TRYIN' TO HAVE A GOOD TIME YA HEAR?





HaxHax said:


> Pretty sure he din do nuffin he a good boy
> 
> 
> That's the get out of jail free card right?



Hoping these comments are some sort of sarcasm. No sane person would defend this guy for doing what he did.



Nice Dynamite said:


> If those church going folks had guns this wouldn't have happen!



Um....Well, the shooter would probably be dead....near immediately. Pretty sure in this case guns would have actually helped them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2015)

...I thought the sarcasm was obvious...


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Holy fuck this burger



That face.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 18, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> Um....Well, the shooter would probably be dead....near immediately. Pretty sure in this case guns would have actually helped them.



"You guys bring guns to church? That?s my kind of church." -Wade Wilson


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> Thing is most of these countries consist of nearly one race, they are not as diverse as the US and as a result don't currently have the issues we are facing.
> 
> Currently as that situation changes notably in Europe we are now beginning to see the same racial tension emerge.




*blinks

You think Brazil and India are not more diverse than the United States?

China has relatively recently annexed land in their territory. Even though most people identify themselves as Han, there is significant cultural differences amongst the Chinese.


I don't think you know what you're talking about. Brazil and India have radically different populations. Most of the racial issues the US had was the same thing in Brazil but amplified.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> So criticizing Barry for being racist is being racist against all black people now?


You almost convinced me, and yes. When you insult one, you insult us all.


Megaharrison said:


> Elliot Rogers still shits on this cuck in awkward hilarity.


He was a supreme gentleman, this bowl guy is boring. I want Elliot back.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2015)

not good


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ...I thought the sarcasm was obvious...



Hard to tell in this section sometimes when there are people like ZeroTheDestroyer who actually say things along those lines and mean it. and I just had surgery and might have still been just a _little_ loopy from painkillers when I wrote that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> Hard to tell in this section sometimes when there are people like ZeroTheDestroyer who actually say things along those lines and mean it. and I just had surgery and might have still been just a _little_ loopy from painkillers when I wrote that.



I was dead serious.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

He isn't being arrested in the left pic.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2015)

So how long until America gets plunged into a full on Blacks vs Whites war?


----------



## Evil (Jun 18, 2015)

Choa said:


> So how long until America gets plunged into a full on Blacks vs Whites war?



Never.

Black people are doing better now then ever before in the States, really the biggest focus right now is to continue working on the issues of poverty and police brutality- which are inherently connected and left over scars from past racism.


----------



## Soca (Jun 18, 2015)

Choa said:


> So how long until America gets plunged into a full on Blacks vs Whites war?



If this shit keeps piling up it won't be long at all. As long as someone has a camera phone and keeps exposing stuff like this, hate will escalate on both sides.


----------



## Soca (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> Hoping these comments are some sort of sarcasm. No sane person would defend this guy for doing what he did.



My Little Poster Can't Be This Stupid.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 18, 2015)

Choa said:


> So how long until America gets plunged into a full on Blacks vs Whites war?



Probably soon if shit like this keeps happening.


----------



## smoker San (Jun 18, 2015)

Burn this bastard at the stake.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Mider T said:


> My Little Poster Can't Be This Stupid.



Apparently missed the post I wrote right after that one....


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> He isn't being arrested in the left pic.



That's the point.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

NaS said:


> That's the point.



Cops shouldn't arrest white people?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 18, 2015)

That's how it is in America. If you are black, you are a thug. If you are Muslim, you are a terrorist. If you are white, you are mentally ill.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

If you're white, you're racist*


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah man only whites are rampage killers!


----------



## Blunt (Jun 18, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Here's how Fox News are reporting it. An attack on FAITH!


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 19, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Yeah man only whites are rampage killers!



That's not the point dingus. Media treats actual white killers better than the black victims who despite having no criminal charges, are being painted as thugs and gigantic freaks like Tamir Rice. While the actual killers such as the Aurora and Sandy Hook shooters are mentally and seem sweet.

The media is not calling this incident for what it is... A TERRORIST ACT!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 19, 2015)

Marcellina said:


>


I almost wet myself


----------



## Plague (Jun 19, 2015)

I hope they give him the death penalty.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 19, 2015)

They're not though 'cause he's white. If anything, he might get 25-50 in prison with/without bail, if that.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 19, 2015)

My condolences and prayers goes out to the victims and their families.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2015)

Mega Harrison seems to think that arguing these points somehow makes us feel like he's not showing distinct bias towards blacks. The overwhelming majority of these white mass killers have been captured alive or killed themselves before they could be. 

This is the second attempt of a mass shooting in like a week?


----------



## Alita (Jun 19, 2015)

If this shit keeps up America is going to be a bigger threat to itself than ISIS.

-We have all these cases of police unjustly assaulting and/or killing blacks

-White republicans making it significantly harder/near impossible for blacks and other specific groups in states like Texas and whatnot to vote.

-White guy going into a fucking church and massacring blacks

It feels like we are slowly rewinding back to to the civil rights era and shit. This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2015)

America already is a bigger threat. White terrorists have killed more people in the US in every year since 2001 more than likely.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 19, 2015)

American kill more American than those sand eater ever will be able to. 

And 15 mass shootings since 2011? That's a fucking lot. Remember what Australia did after their 1996 mass shooting? It isn't perfect but better than current system. US need to do that ASAP.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 19, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The media is not calling this incident for what it is... A TERRORIST ACT!!!!


But it's not a terrorist act. It's a group of racially-motivated murders. A terrorist act is linked to an organisation and is done for political purposes, which doesn't seem to be the case here.

Really, a group of racially motivated murders is morally worse than a terrorist attack, because with a terrorist attack at least you are doing it for a reason. But that doesn't stop terrorist attacks capturing more of the public attention.


Alita54 said:


> If this shit keeps up America is going to be a bigger threat to itself than ISIS.
> 
> -We have all these cases of police unjustly assaulting and/or killing blacks
> 
> ...


America has always been more of a threat to itself than isis and always will be. You're overhyping the threat to america isis causes rather an bit here.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Yeah man only whites are rampage killers!



The majority rampage killers.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 19, 2015)

NaS said:


> The majority rampage killers.



If you want to talk about who does what crime more I think you're going to have a bad time.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> If you want to talk about who does what crime more I think you're going to have a bad time.



If by crime you just mean homicide. Other than that whites lead every other crime.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh, so THAT'S the only reason people are talking about it... because some blacks got killed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 19, 2015)

And now the morons roll in.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

Seto why are you acknowledging Krory's trolling?


----------



## EJ (Jun 19, 2015)

Seeing people try and excuse this like it's not a terrorist attack and display it what it actually is sort of upsets me. Funny how the people that have the power to actually change things just watch and want nothing to do with it. 



And lol,

Is Megaharrison really trying to make it seem as if people don't acknowledge that there have been black people that have done multiple killings at once? Why does he always have to come into a thread dealing with situations that include black people and spitefully show his biased? Then he audacity to imply he's not a racist.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 19, 2015)

視差 said:


> Seto why are you acknowledging Krory's trolling?



I dunno, I figured the same trytoohards would come in here sooner or later.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 19, 2015)

So he admitted he killed them because of the colour of their skin and wanted to start a race war, I guess this is plain and simple....A war on christianity


----------



## WT (Jun 19, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> And now the morons roll in.



you were the first


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2015)

Everytime I see these insane, drug-abusing mass murderers peacefully arrested and put on trial while remembering all the news stories of black lives lost  to trigger-happy cops because they looked the wrong way and basically nothing else, my faith in humanity (well, mostly the USA) dies a little


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Everytime I see these insane, drug-abusing mass murderers peacefully arrested and put on trial while remembering all the news stories of black lives lost  to trigger-happy cops because they looked the wrong way and basically nothing else, my faith in humanity (well, mostly the USA) dies a little



mega, blue, wad, which of you can be madder at this post 

i will award whoever is the maddest a drawing in paint of you looking super mad

get mad, nerds


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

WT said:


> you were the first


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

I got my money on Wad kun


----------



## Juda (Jun 19, 2015)

I just disliek this notion of "race war" when God made man in his own image . Why is the the color of someones pigmentation justify people thinking that it means you're of a different species? thats just stupid and dumb. 

This man is a man who once loved people as a child and somewhere down the line was corrupted by either his friends or family into haiting someone who did not have the same colour as him and eventually the hate devoured his soul into comitting something God will judge him for. That is all, not more or less.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 19, 2015)

WT said:


> you were the first



Carrying a grudge from our arguments in other threads I see.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Carrying a grudge from our arguments in other threads I see.



He does that with everyone.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 19, 2015)

What I don't get is why would he want to start a race war? What, did he find genocide that unpalatable or something?


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 19, 2015)

CUCK
U
C
K


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 19, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Oh, so THAT'S the only reason people are talking about it... because some blacks got killed.



You're a dumb fuck.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> You're a dumb fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Everytime I see these insane, drug-abusing mass murderers peacefully arrested and put on trial while remembering all the news stories of black lives lost  to trigger-happy cops because they looked the wrong way and basically nothing else, my faith in humanity (well, mostly the USA) dies a little





Lucaniel said:


> mega, blue, wad, which of you can be madder at this post
> 
> i will award whoever is the maddest a drawing in paint of you looking super mad
> 
> get mad, nerds



how often do these 'insane, drug-abusing mass murderers' get peacefully arrested

almost every single school shooting for example ends with the perps turning the gun on themselves


----------



## SLB (Jun 19, 2015)

not entirely sure how krory can just casually act like a troll and then cry when he apparently feels abandoned.

literally who put up with your shit, dude?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

Moody said:


> not entirely sure how krory can just casually act like a troll and then cry when he apparently feels abandoned.
> 
> literally who put up with your shit, dude?



His mother ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

> Scott Roof, who identified himself as Dylann Roof’s cousin, told me over the telephone that “Dylann was normal until he started listening to that white power music stuff.”  *He also claimed that “he kind of went over the edge when a girl he liked starting dating a black guy two years back.”*



Ah, so that's what drove him over the edge.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 19, 2015)

NaS said:


> Ah, so that's what drove him over the edge.



chocolate in the day time chocolate at night


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2015)

WAd the Impaler said:


> how often do these 'insane, drug-abusing mass murderers' get peacefully arrested
> 
> almost every single school shooting for example ends with the perps turning the gun on themselves



that was a very moderate response


----------



## EJ (Jun 19, 2015)

NaS said:


> Ah, so that's what drove him over the edge.



This guy literally is the greatest example of "Racist white guy that has specific problems with black men". Like literally a textbook definition if there was one. 

Bowl cut, talking about how black men are raping 'his' women, rebel flag, conservative views, black guy dating a white woman close to him...

just lol


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 19, 2015)

That story sounds like a last chance to save face.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 19, 2015)

Juda said:


> I just disliek this notion of "race war" when God made man in his own image . Why is the the color of someones pigmentation justify people thinking that it means you're of a different species? thats just stupid and dumb.



It is stupid, but that's the whole point of racism. White men think they're greater than everyone so they discriminate against people who don't look like them. Black people were destined for this kind of treatment ever since we were transported here on those boats.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

Malicious Friday said:


> It is stupid, but that's the whole point of racism. White men think they're greater than everyone so they discriminate against people who don't look like them. Black people were destined for this kind of treatment ever since we were transported here on those boats.



Might need to go back further in history than that.


----------



## ripley (Jun 19, 2015)

this is truly tragic, 9 innocent churchgoers lost their lives just because of the color of their skin


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 19, 2015)

It's a shock for all the Christian around the world.


----------



## Atem (Jun 19, 2015)

Flow said:


> This guy literally is the greatest example of "Racist white guy that has specific problems with black men". Like literally a textbook definition if there was one.
> 
> Bowl cut, talking about how black men are raping 'his' women, rebel flag, conservative views, black guy dating a white woman close to him...
> 
> just lol



It's like a badly written practical joke.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2015)

So apparently Dylann got a million dollar bond set on him


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> So apparently Dylann got a million dollar bond set on him



To bond out of jail?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 19, 2015)

Why? Why grant him bail at all?


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 19, 2015)

Because of Money
Money controls the world


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 19, 2015)

Source please. I can't believe it's true.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

> Judge sets $1M bond for Charleston shooting suspect Dylann Roof
> Bond not set on murder charges
> 
> Matt Jaworowski, Media General National Desk/Associated Press
> ...


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 19, 2015)

He got a 1 million bail for the weapons charges but not the murder charges, but why? How does that exactly work? I don't get it. Apparently he's going to jail anyway so what's the point for the weapons charges?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2015)

> Under South Carolina law, it’s illegal to use a weapon such as a knife or gun to commit a violent crime whether or not the weapons is legally owned.


Why would you need to make a law specifying that something is illegal FOR THE USE OF COMMITTING A VIOLENT CRIME

So what's LEGAL for the use of committing a violent crime? Is it ok if you kill 9 people with a teddybear?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Why would you need to make a law specifying that something is illegal FOR THE USE OF COMMITTING A VIOLENT CRIME
> 
> So what's LEGAL for the use of committing a violent crime? Is it ok if you kill 9 people with a teddybear?





Pocalypse said:


> He got a 1 million bail for the weapons charges but not the murder charges, but why? How does that exactly work? I don't get it. Apparently he's going to jail anyway so what's the point for the weapons charges?



To both counts...South Carolina is the dumber of the two Carolinas and closer to the event horizon of the black hole of morality that is Florida.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Why would you need to make a law specifying that something is illegal FOR THE USE OF COMMITTING A VIOLENT CRIME
> 
> So what's LEGAL for the use of committing a violent crime? Is it ok if you kill 9 people with a teddybear?



You can use a crossbow.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 19, 2015)

NaS said:


> Ah, so that's what drove him over the edge.



The black D kills them every time.



Zaru said:


> Why would you need to make a law specifying that something is illegal FOR THE USE OF COMMITTING A VIOLENT CRIME



I know this is a good thread to go hysterical but you're pretending a good law is a problem.  This only gives leverage to the prosecutors.  The more laws you break the more the prosecutors can nail you to the wall of the jail.  The more leverage they have the more you talk, sell out others in cases where there are more than one criminal working together, etc.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh hey lookie this another incident which shows how shit gun laws are in this country.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 19, 2015)

Of course he gets bail, SC is only one of the few states that don't have a Hate Crime law and this was an act of Terrorism but because he's white...


----------



## NO (Jun 19, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Of course he gets bail, SC is only one of the few states that don't have a Hate Crime law and this was an act of Terrorism but because he's white...



Nah, bro. The bail was for the weapons charge. The judge didn't have jurisdiction for the murder charges. When he sees the higher court, he will more than certainly not get bail on the murder charges. Even if he somehow raises $1 mil to get out of jail before seeing higher court, he'll be on house arrest, with a GPS on his shit, and passport revoked. 

He's fucked and he'll get prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Why would you need to make a law specifying that something is illegal FOR THE USE OF COMMITTING A VIOLENT CRIME
> 
> So what's LEGAL for the use of committing a violent crime? Is it ok if you kill 9 people with a teddybear?



if you kill someone with an ice bullet or an ice knife they're just like "wow, swag" and you get a pass


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 19, 2015)

im betting the guy who "stole" his love and she herself are on this listI THOUGHT U WERE MY BLACK FRIEND!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Why would you need to make a law specifying that something is illegal FOR THE USE OF COMMITTING A VIOLENT CRIME
> 
> So what's LEGAL for the use of committing a violent crime? Is it ok if you kill 9 people with a teddybear?



I think this is a situation where the people with knowledge and experience with regards to crafting laws knows more than a lad who seemingly spotted the blatantly obvious. 

There are numerous overlaps in law; the one relevant to your question would be laws relating to gun ownership, and laws regarding dangerous weapons and assaults. I'd imagine that the law you have issues with was passed in an act relating to gun control. 

If the new law granted permission for people to carry concealed firearms, it would be necessary to express the limits. New laws take precedent over old laws so in theory a law granting someone permission to carry a firearm would not be bound by old laws limiting the possession in certain circumstances. Judges are not moronic, and would interpret the law in a logical manner, but it would still be regarded as a bad act for not expressing the limitations. 

As for why it wouldn't outlaw a teddy bear, that is something that would go outside of the act's remit.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Flow said:


> Seeing people try and excuse this like it's not a terrorist attack and display it what it actually is sort of upsets me. Funny how the people that have the power to actually change things just watch and want nothing to do with it.


Erm... can I repeat what I said earlier?


jetwaterluffy1 said:


> But it's not a terrorist act. It's a group of racially-motivated murders. A terrorist act is linked to an organisation and is done for political purposes, which doesn't seem to be the case here.
> 
> Really, a group of racially motivated murders is morally worse than a terrorist attack, because with a terrorist attack at least you are doing it for a reason. But that doesn't stop terrorist attacks capturing more of the public attention.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

So there's no such thing as a racist terrorist?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 19, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> BLUE STEEL


dude looks like a fucking acorn


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 19, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Erm... can I repeat what I said earlier?



The guy literally just said he wanted to start a race war.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 19, 2015)

nra shit spewer, charles *cotton* , blamed the pastor for the massacre 



the good ol' boys are coming out of the woodwork


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 19, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Because of Money
> Money controls the world



Not in this case,it shouldn't.



NaS said:


> You can use a crossbow.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RBL (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 19, 2015)

But why would anyone carry guns to a bible study meeting in the first instance? I mean, they weigh about a kilo. For that kind of weight, you could be taking a commentary along.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


>



I don't get it.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 19, 2015)

And I can't access his FB page? Did Mark delete it?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 19, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> But why would anyone carry guns to a bible study meeting in the first instance? I mean, they weigh about a kilo. For that kind of weight, you could be taking a commentary along.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 19, 2015)

NaS said:


> I don't get it.



Referring to incense, maybe?


----------



## RBL (Jun 19, 2015)

NaS said:


> I don't get it.



Black metal from norway, this guy varg vikernes used to burn churches and even killed a churchman/priest in the name of Satan and some others from the same 'wave' in the name of the viking's god.


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> If this shit keeps up America is going to be a bigger threat to itself than ISIS.
> 
> -We have all these cases of police unjustly assaulting and/or killing blacks
> 
> ...



We destroy ourselves and come back stronger.


----------



## SLB (Jun 19, 2015)

luffy, i'm pretty sure the only qualifier for terrorism is for political reasons. it doesn't need to be an organization, because then you run the risk of ignoring potential lone-wolves, and even worse, not accurately investigating further to see if there are indeed groups in their past. 

and this dude did want to ignite a race war, tying this to his views on how civil issues should be dealt with.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 19, 2015)

This terrorism debate reminds me of when Barry and co refused to classify the fort hood Muslim shooter as a terrorist


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 19, 2015)

Racist enablers were making this remarks on anything BUT race in regards to shooting. They got caught flatfooted here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12TF8aJ0YXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This terrorism debate reminds me of when Barry and co refused to classify the fort hood Muslim shooter as a terrorist



Pictured: Megaharrison 



How's all that deflecting going?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2015)

> Although it's being investigated as a hate crime, there are still some pieces we have to put together



>Killer literally says he wanted to kill black people because they were ruining the country


----------



## Atem (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Why would you need to make a law specifying that something is illegal FOR THE USE OF COMMITTING A VIOLENT CRIME
> 
> So what's LEGAL for the use of committing a violent crime? Is it ok if you kill 9 people with a teddybear?



To be fair if someone is able to kill nine people with a teddy bear I would be more impressed than horrified.

I would probably ship that person off to some human genome laboratory and have the military make clones of him to use in the defense of this proud country. 

Les Enfants Terribles 2.0


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

I still want to relocate to Charleston.  It's a really nice beautiful city.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 19, 2015)

So the families of the victims are forgiving the guy for killing them. Wtf.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

^ Religious people are nutjobs.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2015)

Malicious Friday said:


> So the families of the victims are forgiving the guy for killing them. Wtf.



Something something turn the other cheek



Rukia said:


> I still want to relocate to Charleston.  It's a really nice beautiful city.



Just don't be black in public


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> ^ Religious people are nutjobs.


Cursing him ain't going to revive the dead. Forgiveness is more for themselves, they will still be grief stricken but whatever.  The individual who caused this tragedy is the nutjob.

Just because someone can forgive where you could not see yourself doing the same, does not make them crazy. It takes a big person to say I forgive you.

It shows the contrast between the victims and the assailant, if anything.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2015)

Nobody rockin a bowl cut is worth forgiving.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 19, 2015)

> >Killer literally says he wanted to kill black people because they were ruining the country



I guess they're double checking his mental health. If he's mentally ill, we don't necessarily listen to whatever motive his brain decided.

If a paranoid schizophrenic ends up bombing a government building because 'they' are watching him and the government has ruled the people for far too long, does that make a conversation about our growing mistrust of the government? Do we have panel discussions on television about these clear signs of tension between the government and the people? Or is he mentally ill, and that's what we pay attention to first and foremost?

You can hate black people and not be mentally ill to the degree that your illness gets in the way of anyone taking your motivations seriously. But he also walked into a church and shot up people to start a race war, which sounds loony. If he was sane he would have just become a cop and kept the black race down the traditional way. Think about it.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2015)

Ahh yes. Whenever a white person commits an atrocious act, it is ''let's consider their mental well being." 

You'll find that most people who commit crimes of that nature can places themselves on the crazy scale. It doesn't really matter. He was sane enough to express his motives and go through with the act.


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Ahh yes. Whenever a white person commits an atrocious act, it is ''let's consider their mental well being."
> .



If this was a beheading and he was minority, people would never consider that....

edit:
im being baka, this kid's life is fucked anyways zzz


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I guess they're double checking his mental health. If he's mentally ill, we don't necessarily listen to whatever motive his brain decided.
> 
> If a paranoid schizophrenic ends up bombing a government building because 'they' are watching him and the government has ruled the people for far too long, does that make a conversation about our growing mistrust of the government? Do we have panel discussions on television about these clear signs of tension between the government and the people? Or is he mentally ill, and that's what we pay attention to first and foremost?
> 
> You can hate black people and not be mentally ill to the degree that your illness gets in the way of anyone taking your motivations seriously. But he also walked into a church and shot up people to start a race war, which sounds loony. If he was sane he would have just become a cop and kept the black race down the traditional way. Think about it.



Racism isn't a mental affliction (by medical standards anyway) and as far as I know, there aren't any mental diseases that induce racism.

You're trying to downplay the very obvious racial motivation behind this, you're being as delusional and in denial as fox news. 



> if he was sane he would've just become a cop and kept the black race down the traditional way


>playing the mental health card

Anyone who commits a murder is obviously not healthy mentally, and his reasons for committing the murders were very black and white.



> kept the black race down the traditional way


So basically you can be a racist without having an abnormal mental state if you resort to 'traditional' forms of racism like becoming a police officer?

In other words becoming a police officer is for racists to be racist without getting in trouble?

Literally what the fuck are you trying to say?

Can someone translate this, I don't speak autist.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 19, 2015)

> Ahh yes. Whenever a white person commits an atrocious act, it is ''let's consider their mental well being."
> 
> You'll find that most people who commit crimes of that nature can places themselves on the crazy scale. It doesn't really matter. He was sane enough to express his motives and go through with the act.



I'm not talking about how to frame his punishment. Just how to frame the discussion we're having about what the root might be that led to this and will continue to lead to this. I'm preoccupied with mental illness, not because I want to subvert discussions about racism, but because I am dealing with some mental health problems of a family member I've been worried about hurting people for years, and I'm always turning over whether I'm doing enough to keep an eye on him or report him if necessary. There's no agenda. I guess you're suggesting the culture likes to distract itself from addressing white violence and white racism with talk about mental illness, or..? Something like that. But I'm just on that topic for personal reasons. I'm not playing into any larger agenda or narrative the culture may or may not have.



> So basically you can be a racist without having an abnormal mental state if you resort to 'traditional' forms of racism like becoming a police officer?
> 
> In other words becoming a police officer is for racists to be racist without getting in trouble?
> 
> ...



That last part about joining police to keep black people down the traditional way was a joke.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 19, 2015)

lel


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

>Salon

Might as well be Gawker or Jezebel

Oh wait...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2015)

Choa said:


> Can someone translate this, I don't speak *autist*.



/smack

No.

Bad Choa.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 20, 2015)

Fox News wanted to destroy the Constitution just to get the Boston Bomber in such an un-American way. Blamed the black culture but they won't do the same for white culture as well.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I still want to relocate to Charleston.  It's a really nice beautiful city.



It really is.

We're not use to dealing with mass murder down here.

I'll admit we have the worst drivers in the country.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 20, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Fox News wanted to destroy the Constitution just to get the Boston Bomber in such an un-American way. Blamed the black culture but they won't do the same for white culture as well.



That's because Fox News is a bunch of bullshit. It shouldn't even be on the air anymore. Everyone knows it's just a bunch of lies and bullshit.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm not talking about how to frame his punishment. Just how to frame the discussion we're having about what the root might be that led to this and will continue to lead to this. I'm preoccupied with mental illness, not because I want to subvert discussions about racism, but because I am dealing with some mental health problems of a family member I've been worried about hurting people for years, and I'm always turning over whether I'm doing enough to keep an eye on him or report him if necessary. There's no agenda. I guess you're suggesting the culture likes to distract itself from addressing white violence and white racism with talk about mental illness, or..? Something like that. But I'm just on that topic for personal reasons. I'm not playing into any larger agenda or narrative the culture may or may not have.
> 
> 
> 
> That last part about joining police to keep black people down the traditional way was a joke.



Ouch, sorry to hear that. I can't offer you any advice, but keep doing what you are doing.

Mental health will always be a problem in this country, it's rampant, our prisons are filled with people with mental health problems. Our society is unhealthy I guess.....Nobody wants to talk about it too.


----------



## ripley (Jun 20, 2015)

The guy's mentally ill, alright, his mental illness is called _Racism_.


----------



## Taco (Jun 20, 2015)

Malicious Friday said:


> That's because Fox News is a bunch of bullshit. It shouldn't even be on the air anymore. Everyone knows it's just a bunch of lies and bullshit.



The media in general is a bunch of lies and bullshit, not just Fox News :]


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 20, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This terrorism debate reminds me of when Barry and co refused to classify the fort hood Muslim shooter as a terrorist





Megaharrison said:


> lel



Translation : Black people do not deserve all this attention.....


----------



## Atem (Jun 20, 2015)

You know I was hoping we were past this measure of racism, and even the KKK were letting black people in on their club but then this kid goes and ruins it by doing something this violently racist.


----------



## Juda (Jun 20, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Holy fuck this burger





Lee was given the same treatment.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 20, 2015)

* Rick Perry calls Charleston church shooting an 'accident' *



> Republican presidential candidate says ?real issue? raised by case is drugs
> Perry accuses Obama of seeking to use shooting to take away Americans? guns
> 
> Republican presidential candidate Rick Perry on Friday suggested the fatal shooting of nine black people at a church in Charleston, South Carolina, by a *white male was a drug-induced ?accident?.*
> ...



http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/19/rick-perry-charleston-church-shooting-accident?CMP=fb_gu


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 20, 2015)

Death penalty.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2015)

Just because the meds are a problem doesn't mean the guns aren't, Perry


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

man i'm genuinely sad that rick perry isn't dead yet

also it is _hilarious_ how much republicans try to tiptoe around acknowledging racism's existence in any situation, up to and including that of a white dude opening fire in a black church while saying he wanted to start a race war


----------



## SLB (Jun 20, 2015)

truly confused as to how degenerative fucks like this think they can run a country


----------



## blueblip (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man i'm genuinely sad that rick perry isn't dead yet
> 
> also it is _hilarious_ how much republicans try to tiptoe around acknowledging racism's existence in any situation, up to and including that of a white dude opening fire in a black church while saying he wanted to start a race war


Ditto. Though I often wonder if their refusal to acknowledge it stems from simply not wanting to admit racism IS a legitimate problem for political reasons, or whether they actually fear they might find that they might have to acknowledge some amount of racism within themselves as well.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 20, 2015)

And they wonder why black people lean more towards Democrats.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

continued
*Spoiler*: __ 





> I have noticed a great disdain for race mixing White women within the White nationalists community, bordering on insanity it. These women are victims, and they can be saved. Stop.
> 
> Jews
> 
> ...





no racism to see here folks


----------



## SLB (Jun 20, 2015)

where are you sourcing that from?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

it's from a website he registered under his name some time ago


----------



## Saishin (Jun 20, 2015)

*Shooting In Charleston Reignites Debate About The Confederate Flag*

[youtube]HK35nwNJIaE[/youtube]


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

clearly this has nothing to do with america or racism 




oh 


blacks forced him to threaten those flowers


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 20, 2015)

I view the confederate flag as being no different than a Nazi flag. When I see someone with it, repping it, or defending it I know all I need to know about that person.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2015)

It's the flag of ultimate treason to be perfectly honest. It may not have technically been the national flag of the former Confederacy, but it nonetheless was a flag used by it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

the only confederate flag that mattered


----------



## SLB (Jun 20, 2015)

guys c'mon

clearly photoshopped


----------



## WT (Jun 20, 2015)

Dylan Roof should be put in an all black prison


----------



## Saishin (Jun 20, 2015)

*Charleston shooting suspect feared 'blacks were taking over*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2015)

Arishem said:


> clearly this has nothing to do with america or racism
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



n-now he just expressin' his southern pride don't be so judgmental now!



> *Charleston shooting suspect feared 'blacks were taking over*





w-well he was just a kid you know, and angry and hormonal you know how kids are and...and...THE BLACKS BE RACIST TOO WHY THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA NEVER SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THAT HUH

IT'S ALWAYS THE WHITE MAN THAT IS UNDER A MICROSOPE IN THIS COUNTRY


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Saishin said:


> *Shooting In Charleston Reignites Debate About The Confederate Flag*
> 
> [youtube]HK35nwNJIaE[/youtube]



"It does nothing to heal the nation, and therefor needs to be put aside"

Since the flag causes nothing but controversy and has been used in a negative way for generations, I agree with her. At the end of the day, it's just a flag though.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 20, 2015)

The Handsome Klad said:


> Someone will still say racism against blacks doesn't exist.



*Dylann Roof almost didn't go through with church massacre because "everyone was so nice to me*
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ch...go-through-charleston-church-shooting-n378341

That saddens my gravely.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

republicans are allergic to the r word 

Dylann Roof: "I have to do it. You rape our women and you?re taking over our country and you have to go." His manifesto 

Jeb Bush:

"I don't know what was on the mind or the heart of the man who committed these atrocious crimes..."

Lindsey Graham:

?I just think one of these whacked out kids. I don?t think it?s anything broader than that. It?s about a young man who is obviously twisted.?

Later he admitted race was a component, but pretended it was the religion that was the primary factor. When asked if he thought race or his mental state was a factor...

?Probably both. There are real people out there that are organized to kill people in religion and based on race. This guy is just whacked out. But it?s 2015, there are people out there looking for Christians to kill them. This is a mean time we live in."

Bobby Jindal:

"Law enforcement will figure out what his so-called motivations were."

Rick Perry:

"It seems to me, again without having all the details about this, that these individuals have been medicated and there may be a real issue in this country from the standpoint of these drugs and how they?re used."

Rick Santorum:

"You?re sort of lost that somebody could walk into a Bible study in a church and indiscriminately kill people. You talk about the importance of prayer in this time and we?re now seeing assaults on our religious liberty we?ve never seen before. It?s a time for deeper reflection beyond this horrible situation."

Rudy Giuliani:

"We have no idea what's in his mind. Maybe he hates Christian churches. Maybe he hates black churches or he's gonna go find another one. Who knows."

Who knows indeed, Rudy Giuliani.

Mike Huckabee:

"It sounds crass, but frankly the best way to stop a bad person with a gun is to have a good person with a weapon that is equal or superior to the one that he?s using."

Rand Paul:

"We had a shooting this morning in South Carolina. What kind of person goes into church and shoots nine people? There?s a sickness in our country, there?s something terribly wrong, but it isn?t going to be fixed by your government. It?s people straying away, it?s people not understanding where salvation comes from. And I think that if we understand that, we?ll understand and have better expectations of what we get from our government.

Steve Doocy of Fox & Friends:

"It's Extraordinary That Charleston Church Shooting Is Being Called A Hate Crime."

Erick Erickson, Redstate.com and Fox News Contributor:

?A society that looks at a 65 year old male Olympian and, with a straight face, declares him a her and ?a new normal? cannot have a conversation about mental health or evil because that society no longer distinguishes normal from crazy and evil from good. Our American society has a mental illness ? overwhelming narcissism and delusion ? and so cannot recognize what crazy or evil looks like.?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

holy fuck did santorum really make this about the ASSAULT ON RELIGIOUS LIBERTY?

fucking santorum 

as for the guy trying to make it about caitlyn jenner...the fuck


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

i just noticed dylan sturm roof has the double hitler (88) in his manifesto's file name 

sturm roof leaves no white stone unturned


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> holy fuck did santorum really make this about the ASSAULT ON RELIGIOUS LIBERTY?
> 
> fucking santorum
> 
> as for the guy trying to make it about caitlyn jenner...the fuck



This is embarrassing. I do not think they are taking the White House with the way things are shaping up.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 20, 2015)

* NRA board member suggested worshippers ‘might be alive’ if they had guns themselves*



> Reactions to mass shootings in the United States admit little variation. Gun control groups diagnose an epidemic, the president declares a crisis and gun advocates prescribe more guns.
> 
> Despite Charleston killings, moves towards US gun control at a standstill
> 
> ...



http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/19/nra-mass-shootings-south-carolina-church


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope he receives the death penalty. I can't think about this incident without feeling tremendous rage.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

looks like he was taking pictures for a christian album cover


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> * NRA board member suggested worshippers ?might be alive? if they had guns themselves*



How can so many groups of people keep missing the dots? I'm going to need a new pair of lungs if this keeps up.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 20, 2015)

His pictures must've been taken by a midget for him to be squatting so much in them


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2015)

Dude found a pose he likes and stuck with it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 20, 2015)

Arishem said:


> clearly this has nothing to do with america or racism



Oh please. Lot of people do that in the middle east and nobody care. Give him a break, he is sick. Is it so hard to understand that this incident is the consequence of his illness AND NOTHING ELSE ? You black people accuse the poor young man of racism ? You guys are heartless but also irresponsible for  going in church without guns.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Oh please. Lot of people do that in the middle east and nobody care. Give him a break, he is sick. Is it so hard to understand that this incident is the consequence of his illness AND NOTHING ELSE ? You black people accuse the poor young man of racism ? You guys are heartless but also irresponsible for  going in church without guns.


fucked up but true


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Just plain sick how the liberal media always makes something about race.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm tired of seeing that shit kicker's face everywhere.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Oh please. Lot of people do that in the middle east and nobody care. Give him a break, he is sick. Is it so hard to understand that this incident is the consequence of his illness AND NOTHING ELSE ? You black people accuse the poor young man of racism ? You guys are heartless but also irresponsible for  going in church without guns.



this is magnifique shitposting


----------



## SLB (Jun 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is embarrassing. I do not think they are taking the White House with the way things are shaping up.



you gotta wonder what undecided voter would even consider tossing the white house to any of these freaks.

guess the republican that can keep his mouth shut the longest on social issues will have the easiest ride on swaying people.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 20, 2015)

Arishem said:


> fucked up but true



Of course it's true. The poor young man is sick. This is once again the ravages of this feminised society we live in.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

sturm roof said:
			
		

> East Asians
> 
> I have great respent for the East Asian races. Even if we were to go extinct they could carry something on. They are by nature very racist and could be great allies of the White race. I am not opposed at all to allies with the Northeast Asian races.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2015)

Didn't Hitler express similar views...?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 20, 2015)

yeah, it's time for a dictator with a bowlcut


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Oh please. Lot of people do that in the middle east and nobody care. Give him a break, he is sick. Is it so hard to understand that this incident is the consequence of his illness AND NOTHING ELSE ? You black people accuse the poor young man of racism ? You guys are heartless but also irresponsible for  going in church without guns.



He's not sick he's racist.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Oh please. Lot of people do that in the middle east and nobody care. Give him a break, he is sick. Is it so hard to understand that this incident is the consequence of his illness AND NOTHING ELSE ? You black people accuse the poor young man of racism ? You guys are heartless but also irresponsible for  going in church without guns.



Sad thing is the above post almost deceived.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Sad thing is the above post almost deceived.



Thought he was serious. Was going to blame his white side.


----------



## Juda (Jun 20, 2015)

How do you blame someones white side? are you implying that being white automatically makes you racist?


----------



## Soca (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes.

At least a quarter


----------



## hammer (Jun 20, 2015)

Juda said:


> How do you blame someones white side? are you implying that being white automatically makes you racist?



yes                       .

it's called the white man's burden


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2015)

Arishem said:


> the only confederate flag that mattered



Someone called, hello?


----------



## Saishin (Jun 20, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> * NRA board member suggested worshippers ?might be alive? if they had guns themselves*


The usual excuse from NRA


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2015)

Juda said:


> How do you blame someones white side? are you implying that being white automatically makes you racist?



Not necessarily, but a lot of us blacks in the western world have some white in them, myself included. When I start thinking that self hating ^ (use bro) shit I chalk it up to my mom being mostly white.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

101 percent Africana


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 20, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thought he was serious. Was going to blame his white side.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not necessarily, but a lot of us blacks in the western world have some white in them, myself included. When I start thinking that self hating ^ (use bro) shit I chalk it up to my mom being mostly white.



CTK, you are just a barrel of fun.

Second post implies that any black self-hatred can only caused by having white in you.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 20, 2015)

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2015)

What the fuck is happening?


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 20, 2015)

Pre Election genjutsu


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)

Man aren't _white_ people just the worst? Safe neighborhoods are instantly terrorized when _white_ lunatics like this move in, it's just so sad. Whenever I see a _white_ person walking down the street I always move to the other side because I'm worried he might be carrying. All _white_ people are the same, I hate them so much.

El blanco es diablo, or something like that...


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)

I wonder if Anthony Bell got a thread this long when he killed white people in a church.


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)

No, because white people are worthless. Worth less then the fleas on a dog.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I wonder if Anthony Bell got a thread this long when he killed white people in a church.


No because it did not come in a context of systemic police shooting of a racial community and discussion on various disadvantages due to still rampant racism.


----------



## Soca (Jun 20, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> OH MY GOD!





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What the fuck is happening?



My exact fucking reaction


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He's not sick he's racist.



That doesn't mean that he isn't fucked up in the head. No one in their right mind would have left that person alive just to tell the story. And if it was purely based on racism and hate then I see no reason for him to keep the person alive.

You claim he is racist, but so far(past couple days haven't followed or heard anything new) he was only seen posting a photo posing in a jacket that bore the flag of two African States that were dominated by the white man. Some could say that is reaching.


Hell CTK, plenty of racist out there don't go around massacring other races.


I love how the white man is so inherently evil, yet so many cling to the notion that we are created equal.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> That doesn't mean that he isn't fucked up in the head. No one in their right mind would have left that person alive just to tell the story. And if it was purely based on racism and hate then I see no reason for him to keep the person alive.
> 
> You claim he is racist, but so far(past couple days haven't followed or heard anything new) he was only seen posting a photo posing in a jacket that bore the flag of two African States that were dominated by the white man. Some could say that is reaching.
> 
> ...



Now the above chucklefuck is being serious.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Candy said:


> No, because white people are worthless. Worth less then the fleas on a dog.



Yet has controlled the largest empires and has enslaved every race including its own. They have forged throughout history and giving technological advances that propelled us leagues. Don't think Asia has created/started/been in/etc an industrial revolution. 

Honestly though think if it wasn't for the evil white man, everyone else could still be living in the dark ages.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

IchLiebe is about to tell everyone about a made up story of a black guy he knew coming into a super market and killing a bunch of white people and how it never got media coverage, and talk about how his grandmother is Dominican or some shit.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Flow said:


> IchLiebe is about to tell everyone about a made up story of a black guy he knew coming into a super market and killing a bunch of white people and how it never got media coverage, and talk about how his grandmother is Dominican or some shit.



Are you under the assumption I am a Caucasian American?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

romney finally vindicating blue's crush on him 3 years later


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Are you under the assumption I am a Caucasian American?



Not sure and I don't care what you identify as, but I do know you've blatantly lied and made shit up in your previous post before to support your 'points'.


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Yet has controlled the largest empires and has enslaved every race including its own. They have forged throughout history and giving technological advances that propelled us leagues. Don't think Asia has created/started/been in/etc an industrial revolution.
> 
> Honestly though think if it wasn't for the evil white man, everyone else could still be living in the dark ages.



Golden Horde much?

God you're probably white yourself aren't you? That kind of fucking racial dominance is why we have such a complicated society. People were _meant_ to be throwing spears in the jungle and surviving like real men. Get fucking _real_. I wish I wasn't burdened with this god damn internet connection, I wish I was out living in the wild with the jaguars and monkeys.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2015)

Flow said:


> Not sure and I don't care what you identify as, but I do know you've blatantly lied and made shit up in your previous post before to support your 'points'.



Like his stories his ethnicity changes. he'll either be Native American or suddenly his dad found out he's 30 percent black.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Guys, give Ichliebe the benefit of the doubt on this one. He's been through a lot. Here's actual footage of him crying when the white man litters on his reservation:
[YOUTUBE]uGu4AwL5Kho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2015)

Candy said:


> Golden Horde much?
> 
> God you're probably white yourself aren't you? That kind of fucking racial dominance is why we have such a complicated society. People were _meant_ to be throwing spears in the jungle and surviving like real men. Get fucking _real_. I wish I wasn't burdened with this god damn internet connection, I wish I was out living in the wild with the jaguars and monkeys.


Please do, you'll be doing all of us a favor


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 20, 2015)

Stop calling white people 'Caucasian'.

They're just plain old white.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Candy said:


> Golden Horde much?
> 
> God you're probably white yourself aren't you? That kind of fucking racial dominance is why we have such a complicated society. People were _meant_ to be throwing spears in the jungle and surviving like real men. Get fucking _real_. I wish I wasn't burdened with this god damn internet connection, I wish I was out living in the wild with the jaguars and monkeys.




Yea...Im a evil white man...
(we need a butters emoticon)

Complicated. I agree. Everytime something happens the entire US has to whine and cry like a bunch of pussies that it even happened and won't come to the realization that there is fucked up people in this world and what is worse is that it seems to be a bit of the population. People that are fucked up in the head will clinge to any excuse to further their evil intentions, even as petty as just wanting to kill such as in the case of James Holmes.

Yet the monkeys could you eat you for breakfast when your 13 if you stray to far from the fire, and thats if you do survive the jaguars and everything else that would be included in living in such a society. Hell who knows your heart could've been ripped out and you be sacrificed to the Sun god before you even knew how to talk. Living in the woods is great and all, but your life expectancy wouldn't be shit.


^
Well I am a Caucasian European Native American.


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)

White cis scum


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2015)

Predictable direction this thread went. Considering Mega himself is part of the particular crowd on top of that...


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Predictable direction this thread went. Considering Mega himself is part of the particular crowd on top of that...



We got an All-Star lineup here now. Just wait, things can devolve further. Shinryu just showed up.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Guys, give Ichliebe the benefit of the doubt on this one. He's been through a lot. Here's actual footage of him crying when the white man litters on his reservation:
> [YOUTUBE]uGu4AwL5Kho[/YOUTUBE]



To clarify my mom is predominately Native American and my dad has some in his, but who in their right mind wouldn't claim to be white? Especially given all the benefits and privileges that it entails.

I was born in America, thus Im a Caucasian European 'Native' American.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2015)

Look how edgy and unique I am with my racially charged comments and plays at apathy over tragedies.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Candy said:


> White cis scum



Please elaborate. Or is that all you have to say?


----------



## Alita (Jun 20, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Yet has controlled the largest empires and has enslaved every race including its own. They have forged throughout history and giving technological advances that propelled us leagues. Don't think Asia has created/started/been in/etc an industrial revolution.
> 
> Honestly though think if it wasn't for the evil white man, everyone else could still be living in the dark ages.



In your opinion.


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Please elaborate. Or is that all you have to say?



You're the type of white male supremacist who holds open doors for women and pays for their meals on a date. Just as long as you realize that and fix yourself, it's alright. *Tips fedora*


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 20, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Yet has controlled the largest empires and has enslaved every race including its own. They have forged throughout history and giving technological advances that propelled us leagues. Don't think Asia has created/started/been in/etc an industrial revolution.
> 
> Honestly though think if it wasn't for the evil white man, everyone else could still be living in the dark ages.




THe asians would have eventually started the ID in time though much later than whites of course. In world run by asians most black,native american and muslim posters right now would most likely be extinct.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Shinryu said:


> THe asians would have eventually started the ID in time though much later than whites of course. In world run by asians most black,native american and muslim posters right now would most likely be extinct.



The second part is 100% true.


Though Asia isolated itself(India was oppressed) until it was forced to trade and then started playing catchup. While Japan industrialized quickly, most of Asia was still dredging along. China even thought it had nothing to learn from the 'barbarians'.

Truth is that the white population did whatever the fuck it wanted to do and no one said otherwise accept for themselves. Fact is that the Europeans became more successfully quicker than any other. And the two great civilizations/nations(however you want to view it) in recent times was Rome and America...built by slaves(hell my first forefather over here came here as a slave and ended up owning slaves...damn that American Dream). And yet one day it will collapse just like Rome, though be it way into the future and throw the world back into the 1800s.

And eventually we will all be one race, just way away from anytime soon.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2015)

No it's not 100% true you stupid fuck, it's all a matter of circumstance. Blacks were shipped to affluent countries and were oppressed there till the oppression reached critical mass and things started turning for the better. If Asia was affluent in the same way, that would have happened here. The classes and groups that were oppressed here (in Asia) went through similar phases of turning around and are on path to being economically well off now.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 20, 2015)

Garfield said:


> No it's not 100% true you stupid fuck, it's all a matter of circumstance. Blacks were shipped to affluent countries and were oppressed there till the oppression reached critical mass and things started turning for the better. If Asia was affluent in the same way, that would have happened here. The classes and groups that were oppressed here (in Asia) went through similar phases of turning around and are on path to being economically well off now.



Its amazing how you really think the east asians care about racial equality when they are the most racist people on earth. You should see how Japanese view Koreans ACTUALLY HERE IS INSIGHT ON HOW KOREANS SEE BLACK PEOPLE


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)

Obviously nothing I said in this thread is serious, but if kakashi avatar man is actually serious about what he saying, then he needs a history lesson.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2015)

Shinryu said:


> Its amazing how you really think the east asians care about racial equality when they are the most racist people on earth. You should see how Japanese view Koreans ACTUALLY HERE IS INSIGHT ON HOW KOREANS SEE BLACK PEOPLE


Here's the point I made: there's greater racism when people don't interact with said race for most part and said race is not affluent. Where in both of my posts have I said that Asians care about racial inequality? Social justice has always been more of a bother for people who have enough money to spend time thinking about social justice. That hasn't happened on a large enough scale in Asia yet.


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Shinryu (Jun 20, 2015)

Lots of chinese forums have post on hating black people


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

Shinryu said:


> Its amazing how you really think the east asians care about racial equality when they are the most racist people on earth. You should see how Japanese view Koreans ACTUALLY HERE IS INSIGHT ON HOW KOREANS SEE BLACK PEOPLE



it's like the asian version of bioness


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2015)

Does she even have friends 

I can't imagine anyone wanting to hang with her


----------



## Jagger (Jun 20, 2015)

Shinryu said:


> Its amazing how you really think the east asians care about racial equality when they are the most racist people on earth. You should see how Japanese view Koreans ACTUALLY HERE IS INSIGHT ON HOW KOREANS SEE BLACK PEOPLE


>you should be worshipping asians


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Garfield said:


> No it's not 100% true you stupid fuck, it's all a matter of circumstance. Blacks were shipped to affluent countries and were oppressed there till the oppression reached critical mass and things started turning for the better. If Asia was affluent in the same way, that would have happened here. The classes and groups that were oppressed here (in Asia) went through similar phases of turning around and are on path to being economically well off now.



Because Africans couldn't come together with other tribes other than for war and selling the captives as slaves to the highest bidder. Truth is that Africa and the ME was the cradle of humanity at its creation and is home to the oldest known civilizations yet where was they in 1200-1500 when compared to Europe? Oppression reached critical mass? You mean when white folks went against the idea and practice of slavery. Asia? Plz. Japan was so far behind in 1700s that their Samurai were being cut down by firearms. Even today most of the world is playing catch up.


Now don't go thinking Im a racist and dislike anyone based on something they have no choice in. But I do accept that there are different kinds of dogs and some can smell better than others, run faster than others, eat more than others. I just hate how people think being white is being privileged when it has nothing to do with color but connections made. Anyone can be successful and of course you will face hard times in your life and possibly discriminated against based on anything. Hell ive been discriminated for being atheist yet I don't hold it against all religious people. Some of the best people I know are black and have been helped out by black people when no white person would help.



Damn...That was fucking bad...some were quite funny though. "Its like a limb with gangrene" got me good.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2015)

Also
Asians are racist as shit and xenophobic as fuck

Like, that's not even a debatable issue, they're racist against everything non Asian and tolerate Whites because they perceive all whites as being rich. 

Look at Korea and Japan.
Koreans are racist against themselves (they discriminate against Koreans who weren't born and/or raised in the mother land)
And Japanese people just don't like anything that's not Japanese.

Like, good luck being in Asia for an extended amount of time if you're not Asian or White.


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)

It's true, the Japanese were not nice to the other Asian nations in the early 1900s, pleasure women ect. And now everyone hates each other.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Shit Asians are terribly racist.

People from Kyoto hate Tokyons


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2015)

It's funny because all the Asian nations practically dislike each other, but they all hate Japan more than they hate each other collectively.

Japan is like the stuck up rich girl in high school who doesn't talk to anyone because of her holier than thou attitude that eventually makes people want to gouge her eyes out.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

S.Korea and N. Korea hate each other, but its a petty difference and they are practically the same people. They hate the fuck out of China who hates the fuck out of everyone whom hates the fuck out of China aswell and then they all fucking hate Japan because Japan was a little Island that whooped the fuck outta all em'. And they all vow and swear victory no matter what the cost.

Edit: I read somewhere were the more diverse a region is the more climatic and violent it tends to be. People tend to form groups based on such things as race, age, nationality. And they tend to want to further their own group more so than another group.(I seen this study back about 2 months ago, looking for, was rather interesting).


----------



## Candy (Jun 20, 2015)

North Koreans and south Koreans do not hate each other. At least South Koreans don't. They get that the people living in North Korea aren't to blame for the totalitarian regime.

Edit: Many Koreans still have family that live across the border, so that.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 20, 2015)

> Russia is like black but wrong colour by accident



This is almost as good as stormfront


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2015)

Candy said:


> North Koreans and south Koreans do not hate each other. At least South Koreans don't. They get that the people living in North Korea aren't to blame for the totalitarian regime.
> 
> Edit: Many Koreans still have family that live across the border, so that.



Some Koreans do hate other Koreans from the other side for the bullshit that happened. And some tend to have a biased mentality, especially in N. Korea. But S. koreans do genuinely feel bad for N. Koreans and their situation and hate what the NK government is doing to not only itself but to Korea. And most N. Koreans are so oppressed they don't have the luxury of having an opinion or giving a damn for anything other than the NK government. But do not worry, one day soon SK will blitz the north and overwhelm its government forces very quickly and unify the country. China is the only reason NK is there at all and eventually China is going to have to back off from its support and let SK do what needed to be done. And then you have Koreans that harbor hatred for China for this bullshit and more or less setting up a proxy regime.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2015)

The flag of the confederacy represents treachery and if anything, should be taken down for historical treason and initiation of the bloodiest war on American soil. Other than that, the confederate flag was only flown over S.C. in the 60's in protest of other events that were taking place simultaneously. I'll let you figure out what those events were.


I'm glad Mitt Romney is in support of taking it down, although I have my reservations about his motives.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 20, 2015)

RACE WAR
FUCKING RACE WAR
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
GET OUT YOUR ROPES LADIES AND GENTLEMEN IT'S TIME TO LYNCH SOME ^ (use bro)
YEEEEEEEEE HAW


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Predictable direction this thread went



As always. **


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 21, 2015)

Jon Stewart and other Media news are perpetuating propaganda and placing a sense of guilt on white folks and now white folks are feeling guilty and responsible for one person's actions. LOL this event is making an ethic group generalize themselves. 
And now the "oppressed" people are just gonna point fingers at those who openly accept placed guilt and find fault. This is just race baiting, not a terrorist attack.

Another guy on meds with adverse side effects, and another window open for Gun control regulation.
Btw the Confederates were all democrats back in the day but Left and Right is nothing but a paradigm in itself nowadays


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2015)

Thugged out


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2015)

Why didnt he get a mohawk or shave his head 
how could he think he looks cool.

fucker doesnt even have tats or lifts....
no piercings too. 

not badass at all ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Jon Stewart and other Media news are perpetuating propaganda and placing a sense of guilt on white folks and now white folks are feeling guilty and responsible for one person's actions. LOL this event is making an ethic group generalize themselves.
> And now the "oppressed" people are just gonna point fingers at those who openly accept placed guilt and find fault. This is just race baiting, not a terrorist attack.
> 
> Another guy on meds with adverse side effects, and another window open for Gun control regulation.
> Btw the Confederates were all democrats back in the day but Left and Right is nothing but a paradigm in itself nowadays



So much stupid, where do I begin... 

The media is treating this like a big moment because the truth is that it is a big moment. Whites have for a long time acted like racism is over and that's line we've heard said over and over again. We've heard it said that the people growing up today aren't like the generation before, but in reality the change is very slight and slow. Ignoring the underlying racism in society doesn't make it go away anymore than ignoring cancer makes it stop growing. 

We need to actively acknowledge there's a problem and for that to happen whites have to accept that they can't just bury their heads in the ground and pretend that just because they're not actively doing it that it doesn't mean anything. 

Teaching kids to be color blind has taught them to overlook and ignore racism that they see and people are waking up to this. The stuff Jon Stewart said being a problem for you means that you are part of the problem. A lot of whites want every group to accept responsibility for its fringes, but when it comes to them they don't want to do the same thing. If when a black kid gets shot we have to have a conversation about the black community then the same can be said about the white community when they shoot up themselves and others. How many times has someone toted out the numbers of black on black crime or how much blacks hurt other races? 

Well when you go about random acts of terrorism in the country and mass shootings the whites seem to be taking home the crown, but no one wants to say that except maybe a few people here and there. This is just another case of everything one black person does defining us. I'm a thug because you've seen thug blacks in other places, but when it comes to a white person doing the same thing they're crazy, they're an anomaly.  

How many times does a white dude have to shoot up a school or burn up a black church or plot to kill the President before we realize that these people are part of a problem that has to be dealt with that won't be solved by calling them crazy, ignoring them or treating whites like they're the only race that doesn't operate on a hive mind?


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2015)

also this "confederates where democrats" shit is BS because views change mlk jr was a republican but would be a democrat now learn to history


----------



## Bringer (Jun 21, 2015)

This thread is cancer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2015)

hammer said:


> also this "confederates where democrats" shit is BS because views change mlk jr was a republican but would be a democrat now learn to history



I meant to address that but the post pissed me off too bad and I'm slightly drunk. Most of the democrats that people refer to when they say this left the party so sure the progressive party used to be the Republican party, but it's clear that things have shifted.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2015)

Why is there so much trolling in this thread....

god, come on people. Candy don't pretend you aren't as white as white bread.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.



dis race bait


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Everytime I see these insane, drug-abusing mass murderers peacefully arrested and put on trial while remembering all the news stories of black lives lost  to trigger-happy cops because they looked the wrong way and basically nothing else, my faith in humanity (well, mostly the USA) dies a little



your country wouldn't even let the blackies in

at least the US opens our borders to all


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2015)

The World said:


> your country wouldn't even let the blackies in
> 
> at least the US opens our borders to all



Well they kind of brought us here and lost the receipt. Then there's the fact that they're a few centuries past the return policy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2015)

>People pretending that it wasn't blacks that sold other blacks into slavery

Lol black power


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >People pretending that it wasn't ^ (use bro) that sold other ^ (use bro) into slavery
> 
> Lol black power



It begins

10char


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2015)

Choa said:


> It begins
> 
> 10char



Eh, types like him are basically:



Seto Kaiba said:


> Look how edgy and unique I am with my racially charged comments and plays at apathy over tragedies.



...just not smart enough to do anything original.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 21, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thought he was serious. Was going to blame his white side.


Wow CTK.  It would be fucking immoral to blame black people after this tragedy.  I thought is was abvious.  But I guess with all the shit you guys see from the right wing,  you see enemies everywhere.  Blaming my white side"?  I don't really believe in this concept but,  I hope all this mess will not turn you into a new Zero with his racial views


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

why are you blaming any race? it was one delusional psycho kid


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 21, 2015)

Read my previous post to understand what I talking about.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2015)

wait the lead singer of oasis killed a bunch of black people?


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2015)

>Saying blacks sold other blacks into slavery is "edgy" now

Omfg, history, you so edgy.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 21, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >People pretending that it wasn't blacks that sold other blacks into slavery
> 
> Lol black power



No what is funny is that they choose to overlook that aspect as well as other races were enslaved. But noooo the blacks got to have their day persay. 

Hell my forefather was a thief and was sent over here as a slave for punishment. Many of German come over in return they had to be servants to the crown or whomever the rights were sold to.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 21, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So much stupid, where do I begin...
> 
> The media is treating this like a big moment because the truth is that it is a big moment. Whites have for a long time acted like racism is over and that's line we've heard said over and over again. We've heard it said that the people growing up today aren't like the generation before, but in reality the change is very slight and slow. Ignoring the underlying racism in society doesn't make it go away anymore than ignoring cancer makes it stop growing.


 No, its just that any minority demonizes the White man at every given opportunity and use oppression as an excuse for their own shortcomings in life. Racism is nowhere near the problem it was 40 years ago. I live in Mississippi and there has been some major changes of people's opinions. Hell back when James Meredith went to Oxford(or was about to) our damn governor was giving a 'Hitler' style speech at football games. 

Racism isn't dead, it lives in every race to this day and will always.





> We need to actively acknowledge there's a problem and for that to happen whites have to accept that they can't just bury their heads in the ground and pretend that just because they're not actively doing it that it doesn't mean anything.


Just like when we fought against slavery? No. Not my problem, that is other ones.


> Teaching kids to be color blind has taught them to overlook and ignore racism that they see and people are waking up to this. The stuff Jon Stewart said being a problem for you means that you are part of the problem. A lot of whites want every group to accept responsibility for its fringes, but when it comes to them they don't want to do the same thing. If when a black kid gets shot we have to have a conversation about the black community then the same can be said about the white community when they shoot up themselves and others. How many times has someone toted out the numbers of black on black crime or how much blacks hurt other races?


Keep crying. Your problem is thinking that black people are oppressed significantly more than they ever were.  


> Well when you go about random acts of terrorism in the country and mass shootings the whites seem to be taking home the crown, but no one wants to say that except maybe a few people here and there. This is just another case of everything one black person does defining us. I'm a thug because you've seen thug blacks in other places, but when it comes to a white person doing the same thing they're crazy, they're an anomaly.


 yet this one guy did one racist act, yet now we must have a discussion on white people's racism.





> How many times does a white dude have to shoot up a school or burn up a black church or plot to kill the President before we realize that these people are part of a problem that has to be dealt with that won't be solved by calling them crazy, ignoring them or treating whites like they're the only race that doesn't operate on a hive mind?


No we don't operate on a hive. Yea, we do talk about those massacres, all the fucking time. James Holmes, Newtown shooting, Columbine, and I can go on and on about the calls for gun control and other things. But the fact remains at the day...YALL GOING TO KEEP CRYING.

You do understand there is quite a bit of blacks that are racist.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 21, 2015)

Megaharrison's Alter Ego Betaharrison said:
			
		

> No, its just that any minority demonizes the White man at every given opportunity and use oppression as an excuse for their own shortcomings in life. Racism is nowhere near the problem it was 40 years ago. I live in Mississippi and there has been some major changes of people's opinions. Hell back when James Meredith went to Oxford(or was about to) our damn governor was giving a 'Hitler' style speech at football games.
> 
> Racism isn't dead, it lives in every race to this day and will always.Just like when we fought against slavery? No. Not my problem, that is other ones.
> Keep crying. Your problem is thinking that black people are oppressed significantly more than they ever were.
> ...


How low the mods have fallen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow. How did I miss that?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't know whats better, Megas rant or Krorys shitposting.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2015)

Wat

Why did you edit Mega's name to IchLiebe's quote?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Saying blacks sold other blacks into slavery is "edgy" now
> 
> Omfg, history, you so edgy.



It's hard to tell whether you are a troll or a thick cunt who genuinely believes his deflecting and dismissive attitude is not noticeable.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2015)

He's stupid, Gunners.

Just being frank...he piggybacks off the responses of people that are more able to express their views on a particular matter than he and he shows up with some dumb one-liner riding on that. It's not like he really ever expresses any real thought on his own. Even on issues we happen to agree on, I notice that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >People pretending that it wasn't blacks that sold other blacks into slavery
> 
> Lol black power



Which wasn't a practice until the white man brought that over. They were just originally PoW who were used to barter with the tribes they were captured for with yams, lands, or other value of importance. Ironically just like the native Americans until they introduced the concept of slavery to them too. 

Dammit should have saw Seto's post but oh well.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2015)

NaS said:


> Which wasn't a practice until the white man brought that over. They were just originally PoW who were used to barter with the tribes they were captured for with yams, lands, or other value of importance. Ironically just like the native Americans until they introduced the concept of slavery to them too.



Are you trying to beat Krory in shitposting?
Slavery in Africa had a wide range of expression ranging from light economic ownership more akin to indentured servitude in the rest of the world, to being used as war fodder and even human sacrifices


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 21, 2015)

Just when you think this is done, people like Krory and co just keep delivering.

I haven't seen so many deflects, sidestepping and the bringing up of irrelevant points since my city election.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2015)

How are we even discussing slavery?

Ok to pin-point everything:

Yes, Africa has had slavery within it's continent for centuries. Yes, people within Africa sold off slaves to European buyers. European brought the slaves through out different parts of the world in large quantities and definitely were not any better with how they treated the slaves and in some fashion were worst considering that from the time you were born a slave, you would die a slave. America having one of the recent most disgusting forms of slavery in the world . 

Now can we move on? I swear, why do threads like these that involve black people always end up with some group of posters trying to shift the conversation to something that...pretty much has nothing to do with the OP to an extent?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Are you trying to beat Krory in shitposting?
> Slavery in Africa had a wide range of expression ranging from light economic ownership more akin to indentured servitude in the rest of the world, to being used as war fodder and even human sacrifices



Chattel slavery was not a common practice of slavery in Africa. And most were indentured servants. And they were tribal, so yes sacrifices of slavery were made, but that's in a sense of their religion. Harsher slavery was not practice in Africa until the Romans (White men) taught them that shit. So please save me the bullshit Zaru.


----------



## Juda (Jun 21, 2015)

Flow said:


> How are we even discussing slavery?
> 
> Ok to pin-point everything:
> 
> ...



Anything that involves any act of hatred towards another who looks different then the oppressor will always have some race included.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 21, 2015)

Flow said:


> How are we even discussing slavery?
> 
> Ok to pin-point everything:
> 
> ...



Yes, nothing to do with the tragedy. The murderer wanted to start a race war and he didn't succeed however he did revive the racial tensions. You can feel it in this thread.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2015)

it's irritating considering people use the situation to come into the thread to troll. Maybe it's just me but people will definitely use a thread dealing with racial tensions to make an ass out of themselves to impress someone or something


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2015)

*Carolina Panthers owner gives $100K to Charleston victims' families*



> The owner of the National Football League’s Carolina Panthers is donating $100,000 to families victimized by a mass shooting in Charleston, S.C. earlier this week.
> 
> Team owner Jerry Richardson announced the contribution in a letter dated Friday, The Charleston Post and Courier reported Saturday.
> 
> ...



http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...nthers-owner-gives-100k-to-charleston-victims

Good dude 

In other news the judge that was on Dylanns case is being replaced cuz he made some racists remarks some time ago


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 21, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> How low the mods have fallen.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow. How did I miss that?





視差 said:


> I don't know whats better, Megas rant or Krorys shitposting.



I must be losing my mind now cuz I don't remember writing this

Maybe my white privilege has manifested as a secondary personality.


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2015)

Ban the guy who put words in your mouth.


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2015)

for real?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> for real?



At Aleast it doesn't say ^ (use bro)


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2015)

NaS said:


> Which wasn't a practice until the white man brought that over. They were just originally PoW who were used to barter with the tribes they were captured for with yams, lands, or other value of importance. Ironically just like the native Americans until they introduced the concept of slavery to them too.
> 
> Dammit should have saw Seto's post but oh well.



>implying Africans didn't enslave their own past being prisoners of war.

Did you study history at all or?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2015)

Choa said:


> >implying Africans didn't enslave their own past being prisoners of war.
> 
> Did you study history at all or?



You only have to study history enough to deflect and deceive people into believing your point that the white race is the only truly good race. 

There's already a post floating around blaming all the recent mass shootings on some drug no one's probably ever heard of.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

Choa said:


> >implying Africans didn't enslave their own past being prisoners of war.
> 
> Did you study history at all or?


I'm curious. Every time the issue of slavery in the US is brought up, this retarded piece of logic pops up. Krory has already introduced it to this thread, and now you too.

So what I'm curious to know is how the fuck is point in any way relevant to slavery in the US. Are you seriously trying to suggest that US slave traders learned about slavery from Africans, and that they were completely oblivious to the concept's existence prior to interacting with African slavers?


----------



## WT (Jun 22, 2015)

Megaharrison is a racist. Is anyone really surprised?

I miss the old mods of the cafe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2015)

blueblip said:


> I'm curious. Every time the issue of slavery in the US is brought up, this retarded piece of logic pops up. Krory has already introduced it to this thread, and now you too.
> 
> So what I'm curious to know is how the fuck is point in any way relevant to slavery in the US. Are you seriously trying to suggest that US slave traders learned about slavery from Africans, and that they were completely oblivious to the concept's existence prior to interacting with African slavers?



Columbus is the father of the slave trade.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Columbus is the father of the slave trade.


While I wouldn't say he's the father, he certainly was the guy who made it popular in the West.

But really, I'm more interested in what guys like Krory have to say about what I asked. It's their default response to any and every slavery related discussion, and I really want to know wwhy they feel it's a relevant point to raise time and time again.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2015)

So you guys keep talking about slavery ?

Guys, don't let the murderer win and make you becoming racists. I can feel a change here.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You only have to study history enough to deflect and deceive people into believing your point that the white race is the only truly good race.
> 
> There's already a post floating around blaming all the recent mass shootings on some drug no one's probably ever heard of.





blueblip said:


> I'm curious. Every time the issue of slavery in the US is brought up, this retarded piece of logic pops up. Krory has already introduced it to this thread, and now you too.
> 
> So what I'm curious to know is how the fuck is point in any way relevant to slavery in the US. Are you seriously trying to suggest that US slave traders learned about slavery from Africans, and that they were completely oblivious to the concept's existence prior to interacting with African slavers?



You seem to misunderstand the meaning of my post.

NaS implied that Africans didn't partake in the enslaving of their own people,past being prisoners of war, prior to the European involvement in the slave trade when this isn't case.

I was never relating it to the slavery situation in the US.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

Choa said:


> You seem to misunderstand the meaning of my post.
> 
> NaS implied that Africans didn't partake in the enslaving of their own people,past being prisoners of war, prior to the European involvement in the slave trade when this isn't case.
> 
> I was never relating it to the slavery situation in US.


Ah, m'bad then. Sorry

Hopefully, Kloly will respond. Not likely, I know, but one can hope.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think kloly cares enough to give a response. He is just trolling  

Or is actually serious. I hope not.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

Juicy stuff. An NRA board member hints that the pastor of the church was responsible for the deaths...because he was opposed to concealed carry.



> *NRA official blames slain South Carolina pastor for Charleston church shooting because he opposed concealed firearms*
> 
> _BY DAN FRIEDMAN , CAMERON JOSEPH , CORKY SIEMASZKO  NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Published: Friday, June 19, 2015, 12:09 PM Updated: Saturday, June 20, 2015, 6:48 AM_
> 
> ...


*Source:* 

This dude is a class act.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 22, 2015)

Already posted it. And I agree with the dude.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2015)

NRA and cohorts must feel like going on the offensive because they know someone's coming for their guns anyway


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Already posted it. And I agree with the dude.


I'm sure you do


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 22, 2015)

Zaru said:


> NRA and cohorts must feel like going on the offensive because they know someone's coming for their guns anyway



Like who? No one is coming for their guns. Even current President who has shown most dissent towards US gun policy admitted he can't do anything just couple of days ago.



blueblip said:


> I'm sure you do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

ur all idiots


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Like who? No one is coming for their guns. Even current President who has shown most dissent towards US gun policy admitted he can't do anything just couple of days ago.


Shhh! In gun nut lingo, more regulation (eg. background/mental health checks) means the same thing as "they're taking away our guns!!" 



WAd the Impaler said:


> ur all idiots


Because your scintillating intellect is clearly visible through this thoughtful, evocative post, right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

no, im not nearly pretentious enough like you lot to attempt flaunt my wit on such a stupid debate


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

WAd the Impaler said:


> no, im not nearly pretentious enough like you lot to attempt flaunt my wit on such a stupid debate


Translation: I don't agree with what you all are saying, but I don't have any real arguments to make. So instead, I'll come in, claim everyone else is pretentious and call them idiots (lolhypocrisy). That'll show those doodoo heads what's what!

Stay mad,  WAd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

what arguments is there to make
ur all race baiting each other 
it's pathetic
don't see how I'm being contradictory 
but go on ahead
im sure this serves your Indian self-fapping agenda somehow in these 400 posts


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

WAd the Impaler said:


> what arguments is there to make
> ur all race baiting each other
> it's pathetic
> *don't see how I'm being contradictory*
> ...


Of course you don't 

Also, lelracebaiting 

And shit! You caught me! I thought I had everyone fooled about my plans to subvert a mass shooting event in the US into a pro-Indian propaganda thread! How foolish off me, thinking I could fool the great WAd! Shame on me!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

so are you going to illustrate for me how i was contradictory in any way or are you so accustomed to no one in the cafe calling u out on ur bullshit due to ur virulent verbosity


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

WAd the Impaler said:


> so are you going to illustrate for me how i was contradictory in any way or are you so accustomed to no one in the cafe calling u out on ur bullshit due to ur virulent verbosity


I already did. But since you need it explained:

You said you weren't pretentious, but called everyone idiots, ie. everyone is beneath your towering intellect.

And don't project your inability to read on others.

And on the subject of explanations, care to clarify how a discussion on racism with regards to racially motivated mass murder is race baiting?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2015)

Please wad

There are already enough shit posters in this thread, we don't need any more.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> for real?



Who is behind this ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

blueblip said:


> I already did. But since you need it explained:
> 
> You said you weren't pretentious, but called everyone idiots, ie. everyone is beneath your towering intellect.
> 
> ...



since when does A=X mean B=Y?

im sorry you inferred and projected your own hubris unto me 

i never claimed to be intellectually superior, but still this whole thread has been mind numbing to say the least 

and really? a discussion on racism? where's the race baiting?

have you read this thread?

anyways racism is a serious issue that needs to be addressed and mitigated but watching a bunch of armchair philosophers spew their verbal diarrhea in this thread is laughable

ever becoming charged in an avenue of discussion where there is absolutely nothing productive to come from it 

other than venting ill-conceived nefarious notions 

but sure 

this thread isn't bad and full of idiots like zero, krory, nas, mega, etc.

there's probably a few good posts/posters in here but they've been drowned out by the thunderous flutter of thousands of wings belonging to the insects who fancy themselves human 

#tips fedora


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Who is behind this ?


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

i wish i had an armchair to lean back in while i sip tea and tip my fedora


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

shut up Warudo you MUD BLOOD


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

WAd the Impaler said:


> since when does A=X mean B=Y?
> 
> im sorry you inferred and projected your own hubris unto me
> 
> i never claimed to be intellectually superior, but still this whole thread has been mind numbing to say the least


Dude, you called everyone an idiot. That means you did put yourself above everyone else in this thread. I have no idea how you can argue tthat otherwise...



> and really? a discussion on racism? where's the race baiting?
> 
> have you read this thread?
> 
> ...


Well, no shit. Not a single topic that has, is, and ever will be discussed in the Cafe will ever lead to any kind of change. We are all here precisely to indulge in arm chair thinking. I mean, what are expecting out of this place? That the Cafe bands into a political unit and start some sort of grass roots activism?

We have bad posters posting shit in every thread. Some people have made it their MO. So what? Should people simply stop talking about things altogether on the forum?

And objectively, this is far from the worst thread the Cafe has ever seen. And I honestly haven't seen any real examples of race baiting. Well, beyond the usual trolling of people like Krory and Mega. But again, that'stheir schtick, and nobody is really expecting anything different.

So I'm putting the fedora back in your court, and asking what you exactly mean by "race baiting" in this thread.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2015)

Blueblip, you aren't going to get anything out of arguing with WAD.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

It's a slow day and I've nothing better to do really.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2015)

That's a lie, you can definitely find something better to do.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 22, 2015)

Sadly, no. The whole day was wasted because our MD is giving his yearly talk and attendence is mandatory. I'm just sitting in the audience trying to not fall asleep.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> i wish i had an armchair to lean back in while i sip tea and tip my fedora



#poorlife...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 22, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So much stupid, where do I begin...
> 
> The media is treating this like a big moment because the truth is that it is a big moment. Whites have for a long time acted like racism is over and that's line we've heard said over and over again. We've heard it said that the people growing up today aren't like the generation before, but in reality the change is very slight and slow. Ignoring the underlying racism in society doesn't make it go away anymore than ignoring cancer makes it stop growing.
> 
> ...



You're the stupid one 

Racism is something that is taught and passed down through teaching it and enforcing through stereotyping and discrimination.
The Media is spinning this event to get black and white against eachother.
We will never move on cuz we got black people that won't trust white people and white people that won't trust black people.
We got some white people and black people that feel guilty when some of them never had anything to do with this, the ones that don't have a racist mindset and then you got the black that were brought up to be weary of white people and vice versa.
Truth is, no one can be trusted. Just don't associate not trusting a person because of their race.


You're apart of the problem by believing Jon Stewart's stupid little moment.
We should all accept that there are fucked up people in every race/ethnic background.
Evil knows no color.
I'm not ignoring anything about racism itself, its just that you can't go pointing fingers at everyone cuz there are some that aren't racist at all.
Racism will never go away though.
And if it looks like it will, some event, person, group or "manifesto" will perpetuate it.
Racism is probably some part of human nature but that doesn't excuse anyone from acting this way.

lol thug?
Do you know where that word originated from?
Anyways, that word can be applied to anyone that commits crime but back then it was used to label rogue bandits in India.
Now its used to label us African Americans.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> You're the stupid one
> 
> Racism is something that is taught and passed down through teaching it and enforcing through stereotyping and discrimination.
> The Media is spinning this event to get black and white against eachother.
> ...



You telling people to not generalize yet in every other thread you're complaining about how women are and laugh at other users here that are married or want to get married because they are 'destined to fail'..


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2015)

You guys should stop calling yourselves  African Americans. White people in the US don't call themselves European Americans.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> You guys should stop calling yourselves  African Americans. White people in the US don't call themselves European Americans.



Some do. It's a more accurate terminology than 'Caucasian' at least.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> You guys should stop calling yourselves  African Americans. White people in the US don't call themselves European Americans.



Race in America wasn't created by black people. It doesn't matter what we call ourselves, we're grouped together whether we'd like it or not for reasons that don't really benefit us.

And besides, generally whites can say I have Italian or German or w/e roots. Most black people in America can't trace their ancestry like that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> You're the stupid one
> 
> Racism is something that is taught and passed down through teaching it and enforcing through stereotyping and discrimination.
> The Media is spinning this event to get black and white against eachother.
> ...



I think you're missing something here. Racism isn't just a product of people who really believe their race is superior than another. Racism still exists today not only because its taught but because it get plain benefits some. It makes life easier. People will perpetuate racism because it it'll help them get a job or network or get into certain circles. People are selfish as hell.

And racial prejudice is wrong in general, but you are ignoring the fact that prejudice directed towards black and brown people is too often violent and tragically so.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 22, 2015)

Flow said:


> You telling people to not generalize yet in every other thread you're complaining about how women are and laugh at other users here that are married or want to get married because they are 'destined to fail'..


His point still stands Flow, his views on marriage or women won't interject with his views on race, you may see it as hypocritical but he has legit reasons to say such things. 


Super Mike said:


> People will perpetuate racism because it it'll help them get a job or network or get into certain circles. People are selfish as hell.




It's deeper than that, the racists go for a specific person, I wouldn't say selfish, just sad.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2015)

Yagura said:


> Some do. It's a more accurate terminology than 'Caucasian' at least.



Why not just white American and Black Americans ? For me an African American is someone with one of his parent from the African continent.



Super Mike said:


> Race in America wasn't created by black people. It doesn't matter what we call ourselves, we're grouped together whether we'd like it or not for reasons that don't really benefit us.
> 
> And besides, generally whites can say I have Italian or German or w/e roots. Most black people in America can't trace their ancestry like that.



For me doesn't make sense when these people make references to their so called German or whatever roots since they have not more links with these roots. There are more Americans that anything else.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Why not just white American and Black Americans ?



It's either or really. They have the same meaning. It's about ethnicity.

Black = ethnically African.
White = ethnically European.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2015)

Le Male that's the thing though.you look at how a lot of people give special rmphasis to their ancestry. most black people, when we study our ancestry all we see is the fact that a lot of them were slaves and tortured for centuries. We know nothing more about them or who the root slaves were prior to being abducted. People in America to an extent csn look up their ancestry, what part of European countries the were from and can even study the culture. T


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2015)

And you are right. From an outsider perspective but I still understand what you mean. A lot of people in the states base their self esteem off what other people back then have done


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2015)

In France we have a very different way to deal with ethnics so this is why I don't feel comfortable with the US way. From a French point of view, you guys in the US give way too much importance to the ethnics. The simple fact that a TV channel like BET exist blow my mind.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> African is a continent not only populated by Black people and same for Europe nowadays. It's wrong to link the words European and African to ethnicity.



But blacks and whites are the indigenous people of those places. 
Hence the association. 

If we go by your logic then there is no such thing as native Americans or Australian aborigines.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2015)

Yagura said:


> But blacks and whites are the indigenous people of those places.
> Hence the association.
> 
> If we go by your logic then there is no such thing as native Americans or Australian aborigines.



What about the others people who lived and still live in the Northern part of Africa. There are not Black.

For the word "European", whatever how were the indigenous, it's better to not racialize the word "European". There are white European, black European, arab European etc...this how is modern Europe.
If you racialize the word European, then, in a multi-ethnic European society, you create second rank citizens who are not fully belonging to the society.
This is why it's also wrong to racialize the word "African". There are so many ethnics who live on this continent for centuries and there are not blacks.

Native American ? Well it's how you call them in English. In frnch, se call them Amerindiens.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> What about the others people who lived and still live in the Northern part of Africa. There are not Black.


Aren't they middle eastern in origin? I suppose you could be more specific and say sub-Saharan African but that's kind of moot for Americans. When you say 'African' 99% will think of black people.



Le M?le Dominant said:


> For the word "European", whatever how were the indigenous, it's better to not racialize the word "European". There are white European, black European, arab European etc...this how is modern Europe.
> If you racialize the word European, then, in a multi-ethnic European society, you create second rank citizens who are not fully belonging to the society.
> This is why it's also wrong to racialize the word "African". There are so many ethnics who live on this continent for centuries and there are not blacks.


Acknowledging ethnicity ≠ discriminating based on it.
I sure don't feel like a second class citizen because I'm not a Native American.

And I'm just using 'European' to refer to the array of ethnic groups native to Europe. Irish, German, Russian etc.



Le M?le Dominant said:


> Native American ? Well it's how you call them in English. In frnch, se call them Amerindiens.



Now that's inaccurate terminology. They are not Indian. 
They have nothing to do with India. We've known that for centuries now.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2015)

Yagura said:


> Aren't they middle eastern in origin? I suppose you could be more specific and say sub-Saharan African but that's kind of moot for Americans. When you say 'African' 99% will think of black people.




No, there are different ethnic groups in this region that are often overshadowed by the arab majority. Even if people think black people when you say Africa, it's still wrong.



> Acknowledging ethnicity ≠ discriminating based on it.
> I sure don't feel like a second class citizen because I'm not a Native American.
> 
> And I'm just using 'European' to refer to the array of ethnic groups native to Europe. Irish, German, Russian etc.



Yeah but you don't live in "Native America" where the majority of the population is native American and founded this country. Being an American doesn't mean belonging to an ethnic. Nowadays Europe is diverse and using the word European for white would classify the non white in Europe as sub citizens always seen as people from the outside compared to the "real" European. It's the same within the countries of Europe. Anyways there not a French ethnicity. 



> Now that's inaccurate terminology. They are not Indian.
> They have nothing to do with India. We've known that for centuries now.



Yes they are not Indian from India but they were called Indians by the first colons. The name evolved to amerindiens. The name we use to call these people is not linked to the land but an evolution of names given.
The point in all of this is that is that an ethnic shouldn't be linked to a land.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 22, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> You guys should stop calling yourselves  African Americans. White people in the US don't call themselves European Americans.



But that's because in America that default has historically been assumed to be white...even internationally one could say this is the case.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2015)

WAd the Impaler said:


> since when does A=X mean B=Y?
> 
> im sorry you inferred and projected your own hubris unto me
> 
> ...



all the bold is true, guys are just baiting each other and going to fight. The black guys vs the racist trolls.

You are letting the shooter win.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> No, there are different ethnic groups in this region that are often overshadowed by the arab majority. Even if people think black people when you say Africa, it's still wrong.


Except it isn't. Regardless of who else lives there now doesn't change that  blacks are indigenous to Africa.



Le M?le Dominant said:


> Yeah but you don't live in "Native America" where the majority of the population is native American and founded this country. Being an American doesn't mean belonging to an ethnic. Nowadays Europe is diverse and using the word European for white would classify the non white in Europe as sub citizens always seen as people from the outside compared to the "real" European. It's the same within the countries of Europe. Anyways there not a French ethnicity.


Again, acknowledging ethnicity ≠ discriminating based on it.
And whether you choose to acknowledge it or not doesn't mean it stops existing.

You can just call them native Europeans or European aborigines if that makes you feel more comfortable.

And wouldn't an ethnic Frenchman be a descendant of the Franks and Gauls with a little Roman mixed in? Or a French aborigine if you prefer lol.



Le M?le Dominant said:


> Yes they are not Indian from India but they were called Indians by the first colons. The name evolved to amerindiens. The name we use to call these people is not linked to the land but an evolution of names given.


And it's still wildly inaccurate



Le M?le Dominant said:


> The point in all of this is that is that an ethnic shouldn't be linked to a land.


I really don't see why not. 
It's only accurate, and I don't think it's hurting anyone.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But that's because in America that default has historically been assumed to be white...even internationally one could say this is the case.



White is the majority so this is why but what I mean is the association of "African" to name Black American. From an external point of view, it's weird even if I can understand the history behind this now. Thanks Super Mike.




Yagura said:


> Except it isn't. Regardless of who else lives there now doesn't change that  blacks are indigenous to Africa.




My point was that associate African to black people only is wrong because other ethnic groups live there.  Not only black lived  and continue living in this continent. I don't know why you want to ignore them. There are Africans for centuries with their own culture.



> Again, acknowledging ethnicity ≠ discriminating based on it.
> And whether you choose to acknowledge it or not doesn't mean it stops existing.
> 
> You can just call them native Europeans or European aborigines if that makes you feel more comfortable.
> ...



You do not acknowledging ethnicity, you associate an ethnicity to a land. The Europeans are the people who live in Europe. The majority of these people are white. 

About the French, it's much more complex and diverse. In continental France, most of people who lived here for century have in common their skin colour and their religion. That's all. They were culturally, linguistically and ethnically different. Even nowadays it would be hard to see something in common between a corsican and a Normand, a Basque and a Alsatian. If you take France globally, it include the oversea territories with others cultures and it add more diversity.

Unfortunately, I don't think you'll understand my point mostly because you come from a country founded by immigrants and guys seems to believe in a link between ethnicity and land.



> And it's still wildly inaccurate



Because you believe that Amerindiens is a reference to the people of India but it's an evolution of the former name given by the colons. The "Antilles" you guys call it west Indies. It's just a name.



> I really don't see why not.
> It's only accurate, and I don't think it's hurting anyone.



Why it's accurate to you ? If you link an ethnic to a land, if this ethnic is the majority, you put this ethnic in a superior status compared to the others who live in. If you live in a multi ethic society, it's better to put all the ethnics on the same level. This is why I rather talking about white French, black French etc...and also because French is a nationality, not an ethnic.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2015)

> My point was that associate African to black people only is wrong because other ethnic groups live there. Not only black lived and continue living in this continent. I don't know why you want to ignore them. There are Africans for centuries with their own culture.


You don't seem to be following what I'm saying.
Calling themselves sub-Saharan African Americans is redundant because there is no significant group of other African people living here. There is no need to specify.


> You do not acknowledging ethnicity, you associate an ethnicity to a land. The Europeans are the people who live in Europe. The majority of these people are white.
> 
> About the French, it's much more complex and diverse. In continental France, most of people who lived here for century have in common their skin colour and their religion. That's all. They were culturally, linguistically and ethnically different. Even nowadays it would be hard to see something in common between a corsican and a Normand, a Basque and a Alsatian. If you take France globally, it include the oversea territories with others cultures and it add more diversity.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think you'll understand my point mostly because you come from a country founded by immigrants and guys seems to believe in a link between ethnicity and land.


What do suppose we call white European's ethnicity than? European Aborigines?


> Because you believe that Amerindiens is a reference to the people of India but it's an evolution of the former name given by the colons. The "Antilles" you guys call it west Indies. It's just a name.


A name that was given on a false assumption that should've been corrected long ago.

And we call it the Caribbean, actually.


> Why it's accurate to you ? If you link an ethnic to a land, if this ethnic is the majority, you put this ethnic in a superior status compared to the others who live in. If you live in a multi ethic society, it's better to put all the ethnics on the same level. This is why I rather talking about white French, black French etc...and also because French is a nationality, not an ethnic.


But that ethnicity is already linked to the land whether your willing to name it appropriately or not. You're only playing with semantics here. 

If the history, the culture, the nation, and everything that makes up the identity of a place were all created by a particular group of people - then, yes, of course their going to have a 'link to the land'. It's not as if that fact is some big secret that can be hidden. The kind of people who are going to discriminate based on will being doing it either way.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 22, 2015)

> dumb arabs



I'm fucking triggered.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 23, 2015)

αce said:


> The flag of the confederacy represents treachery and if anything, should be taken down for historical treason and initiation of the bloodiest war on American soil. Other than that, the confederate flag was only flown over S.C. in the 60's in protest of other events that were taking place simultaneously. I'll let you figure out what those events were.
> 
> 
> I'm glad Mitt Romney is in support of taking it down, although I have my reservations about his motives.




Symbols are highly personal things. They may have represented certain things to certain people in the past, but this particular symbol is so ubiquitous here in the South where I grew up that it's always just been part of the background scenery to me. It's not my place to tell someone they're wrong for wearing it, or a bigot, because I don't know that that flag means to them as a human being.

It may just remind them of their grandaddy, or the town they grew up with, or hell, maybe they're just really into Lynyrd Skynyrd. That's something the liberal elite in their ivory towers fail to grasp. They think only they and their imposed values can "save" people from hatred they don't even have.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 23, 2015)

I wonder why would any republican support to keep confederate flag up

Abe Lincoln 
_the true president of the United states_
is a fucking republican


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

^ Because Southern Republicans are hold-overs of the extremely racist Democratic Party of the 1800's-1960's.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 23, 2015)

Yagura said:


> You don't seem to be following what I'm saying.
> Calling themselves sub-Saharan African Americans is redundant because there is no significant group of other African people living here. There is no need to specify.
> 
> What do suppose we call white European's ethnicity than? European Aborigines?
> ...



I think we won't agree on this. We have two different views mostly because we come from different countries with different histories ways to deal with ethnics. As a mixed person with French and Cameroonian origins, I don't believe in ethnics but rather in nationalities. This is why the term of "African American" to name black Americans is weird for me. I still disagree with you with your opinion on ethnicity linked to the land. White Americans by their ethnic, are not belonging to Europe. They are just Americans or I should say "Unitedstatien" . 
Same for black Americans. A simple visit in Black Africa (as we name it here), could help them realize that they only share the same skin colour and have much more in common with the others Americans whatever their ethnics.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I think we won't agree on this. We have two different views mostly because we come from different countries with different histories ways to deal with ethnics. As a mixed person with French and Cameroonian origins, I don't believe in ethnics but rather in nationalities. This is why the term of "African American" to name black Americans is weird for me. I still disagree with you with your opinion on ethnicity linked to the land. White Americans by their ethnic, are not belonging to Europe. They are just Americans or I should say "Unitedstatien" .
> Same for black Americans. A simple visit in Black Africa (as we name it here), could help them realize that they only share the same skin colour and have much more in common with the others Americans whatever their ethnics.



Yeah, but most of us have no idea what actual country we come from. We're just identifying with the general area. It never really bothered me to be called black or whatever, but the thing is that nationality for us isn't really that simple and a lot of whites still claim we're not actual Americans (like they did to the President). Also when you're mixed black and white, unless it's really hard to tell, like in the case of Rashida Jones, people just see you as black. 

Speaking of Rashida Jones, let's all just think about Rashida Jones for a minute: 



There are people out there so blind in their hatred they want to stop that from happening again.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 23, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, but most of us have no idea what actual country we come from. We're just identifying with the general area. It never really bothered me to be called black or whatever, but the thing is that nationality for us isn't really that simple and a lot of whites still claim we're not actual Americans (like they did to the President). Also when you're mixed black and white, unless it's really hard to tell, like in the case of Rashida Jones, people just see you as black.
> 
> Speaking of Rashida Jones, let's all just think about Rashida Jones for a minute:
> 
> ...



I can't understand this feeling but I understand more you problems over there. I'm surprised by what you saying,  that lot of white people don't consider you guys as real Americans especially when we know black and white have in common to come originally from the outside. In the case of Obama,  I remember it was about his birthplace that was contested. 
You are right,  most of mixed people identify themselves as black but in my case I'm mixed with a light skin.  So light than during my trip in the US,  I was often seen as a Central/South American. Identify yourself as mixed is possible in this case. 
About Africa,  it's more or less difficult to have informations about your ancestors.  They were not registered for a long period  like in Europe. Plus with the polygamy,  the family tree must be hard to build.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 23, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I think we won't agree on this. We have two different views mostly because we come from different countries with different histories ways to deal with ethnics. As a mixed person with French and Cameroonian origins, I don't believe in ethnics but rather in nationalities. This is why the term of "African American" to name black Americans is weird for me. I still disagree with you with your opinion on ethnicity linked to the land. White Americans by their ethnic, are not belonging to Europe. They are just Americans or I should say "Unitedstatien" .
> Same for black Americans. A simple visit in Black Africa (as we name it here), could help them realize that they only share the same skin colour and have much more in common with the others Americans whatever their ethnics.



Your stance just seems disingenuous to me. 
I mean, why do we name anything after the place it originated?
Like, why do we call this language English if we aren't in England? That's the territory your crossing into with this logic.

The issue here is the same really.
Black people originated in Africa, hence the name.
White people originated in Europe, hence the name.
The 'American' part is what refers to their nationality, not ethnicity.
It's all rather cut and dry.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 23, 2015)

Yagura said:


> Your stance just seems disingenuous to me.
> I mean, why do we name anything after the place it originated?
> Like, why do we call this language English if we aren't in England? That's the territory your crossing into with this logic.
> 
> ...



We won't agree.  I think the main reason is our different background. 
The fact that I come from Europe with family from both Europe and Africa make me think  that any links to these places are legitimate by your parents and not by the ethnic. It's possible to be French and be black Arab or white.  
In the US,  you have a different way to deal with these things.  Your country was founded by people from the outside and from what I see in these thread,  you guys are very attached to the places where  your ancestors come from and mix their ethnicity to the place they came from.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't see how anyone can honestly support the Confederate Flag. 'It is about history and heritage', then keep it in the history books and museums. Honoring and glorifying the Confederacy should have been stamped out in Reconstruction since it split from the Union to keep the Human Rights Abuses of Slavery alive.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't see how anyone can honestly support the Confederate Flag. 'It is about history and heritage', then keep it in the history books and museums. Honoring and glorifying the Confederacy should have been stamped out in Reconstruction since it split from the Union to keep the Human Rights Abuses of Slavery alive.



Damn, you shattered my hopes and dreams. I was expecting something ignorant to fly out of your mouth.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 23, 2015)

The confederate flag in most cases should be taken down. Now if its a confederate memorial then its a little different.

However no matter what I think it should fly at half staff and never the same height as the flag of the Union.


But I also understand how people view it and most people where I am from fly it as a symbol against conformity and control.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> The confederate flag in most cases should be taken down. Now if its a confederate memorial then its a little different.
> 
> However no matter what I think it should fly at half staff and never the same height as the flag of the Union.
> 
> ...


...its a racist symbol. It was DESIGNED as a racist symbol. It literally is the equivalent of the Nazi flag.


----------



## hammer (Jun 23, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> But I also understand how people view it and most people where I am from fly it as a symbol against conformity and control.



but the confederates wanted to make slaves conform and control them


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> The confederate flag in most cases should be taken down. Now if its a confederate memorial then its a little different.
> 
> However no matter what I think it should fly at half staff and never the same height as the flag of the Union.
> 
> ...



So in this conformity means not keeping people as a work force against their will?

Sorry, but you know good and damn well that if some Cheech and Chong looking mother fucker had a Mexican flag up talking about how the Mexicans were going to take back Texas and the other states that used to be theirs that these same rednecks would be all up and arms. 

People's obsession with the confederate states makes little to no sense. The North always had the industry and prestige. The south was basically the North Korea of the situation. All of their money was in slaves.  They're so proud that culture now? A culture of people who got their assets kicked by yuppies?


----------



## Blue (Jun 23, 2015)

>ctrl+f "blue" to make sure nobody brought me up
>Luc posts everywhere

Sasuga.



Lucaniel said:


> they're waiting for blue, of course


To say racism doesn't exist? Of course it does. Just not institutionalized racism. There is never not going to be insane retards waiting in the wings to commit acts of violence. Every once in a long while, one will be racially motivated.



Lucaniel said:


> mega, blue, wad, which of you can be madder at this post
> 
> i will award whoever is the maddest a drawing in paint of you looking super mad
> 
> get mad, nerds


Not mad, just disappointed in Zaru, because he's NF's number one actual racist and he's making racebaiting posts like that; maybe I went too hard with the loleurope-posting and he's trying to get back.

If you fight cops, you might get killed. If you don't, you won't. It's pretty simple.



Lucaniel said:


> romney finally vindicating blue's crush on him 3 years later


Mittens-sama has always been the single most based presidential candidate in a fucking generation, and people are only realizing it now. He was right about everything, a social progressive, a leader, and has never failed at anything he's ever done in his life - except running for president.

I'm still depressed about it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

> Not mad, just disappointed in Zaru, because he's NF's number one actual racist



>ichliebe
>zeroxdestroyer
>mega


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 23, 2015)

> Just not institutionalized racism.



Oh god...how naive can a person be?

What you mean is that racism no longer a legally mandated act...That is, it's no longer legal on paper, on an institutional level such discrimination can and does still exist. Not as rampant as before as with many things, but it is there.


----------



## Blue (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >ichliebe
> >zeroxdestroyer
> >mega



Erm. Yeah I went too far there.

Maybe out of people worth listening to?


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 24, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...its a racist symbol. It was DESIGNED as a racist symbol. It literally is the equivalent of the Nazi flag.



To some it may be to other it isn't. You do understand that the Civil war wasn't just over slavery though it played a big part in why it happened. Youve got to understand back in them times it would be the equivalent of someone saying you can't own vehicles of any kind and had to rent them from dealerships. Quite funny how the South had a good economy until the Civil war.

But either way you can get it off of government property however you won't stop people from flying it if that is what they want to do.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> To some it may be to other it isn't. You do understand that the Civil war wasn't just over slavery though it played a big part in why it happened. Youve got to understand back in them times it would be the equivalent of someone saying you can't own vehicles of any kind and had to rent them from dealerships. Quite funny how the South had a good economy until the Civil war.
> 
> But either way you can get it off of government property however you won't stop people from flying it if that is what they want to do.


Its not 'to some', its an undeniable fact. And its true there were more causes for the Civil War than slavery, but Slavery was the PRIMARY CAUSE. And you're actually defending slavery at this point IchiLiebe?

Here it is in black and white:



> We affirm that these ends for which this Government was instituted have been defeated, and the Government itself has been made destructive of them by the action of the non-slaveholding States. Those States have assume the right of deciding upon the propriety of our domestic institutions; and have denied the rights of property established in fifteen of the States and recognized by the Constitution; they have denounced as sinful the institution of slavery; they have permitted open establishment among them of societies, whose avowed object is to disturb the peace and to eloign the property of the citizens of other States. They have encouraged and assisted thousands of our slaves to leave their homes; and those who remain, have been incited by emissaries, books and pictures to servile insurrection.
> 
> For twenty-five years this agitation has been steadily increasing, until it has now secured to its aid the power of the common Government. Observing the forms of the Constitution, a sectional party has found within that Article establishing the Executive Department, the means of subverting the Constitution itself. A geographical line has been drawn across the Union, and all the States north of that line have united in the election of a man to the high office of President of the United States, whose opinions and purposes are hostile to slavery. He is to be entrusted with the administration of the common Government, because he has declared that that "Government cannot endure permanently half slave, half free," and that the public mind must rest in the belief that slavery is in the course of ultimate extinction.
> ...
> ...



Its a symbol of evil. Its a symbol of oppression. Its not a symbol of freedom.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 24, 2015)

flags for traitors!!!!


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2015)

> make no mistake Americans,,,this is not about a flag,,,,,it's about the extreme liberal dem party, and their aver all policy of taking down America,,,,,,,look for more of soon .....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2015)

itt: we try to fight oppression...with oppression

alright


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2015)

Confederate Flag removed in Alabama



How is it really oppression though with removing it but keeping the state flag? The flag really became popular again in the Jim Crow days..go figure. 



> Will flag haters ever learn anything that wasn't spoon fed to them from the liberal media???
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I just can't. Like this is literally the mindset of people who want to keep the flag up.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

^ ...that's a LOT of concentrated stupid.


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 24, 2015)

ITT :Morons who think the Civil War was about Slavery


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ^ ...that's a LOT of concentrated stupid.



I mean you'd be surprised. He's not even the biggest idiot I've ever had the misfortune of running across. There are people that reside in this country that were born and raised here that try to downplay slavery.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 24, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> ITT :Morons who think the Civil War was ^only about Slavery



Ok let's be real. Whites did not want to give up that free labor. Civil War also was about slavery.


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2015)

"Let's be real"

That was like one of, if not, the main reason.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> ITT :Morons who think the Civil War was about Slavery



Please enlighten me to what it was about?

Then proceed to read this.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> lavery was a big part of why the South wanted to secede
> In their declarations of secession from the Union, some Southern states expressly mentioned slavery as a reason for their departure.
> 
> "... an increasing hostility on the part of the non-slaveholding States to the institution of slavery, has led to a disregard of their obligations ..." South Carolina wrote in its declaration.
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2015)

...Zyrax becomes even dumber. The reason for the secession was to keep slavery in the South, South Carolina and the other states clearly laid it out.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 24, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Zyrax becomes even dumber. The reason for the secession was to keep slavery in the South, South Carolina and the other states clearly laid it out.



And the taxes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2015)

Tensions were stirred around under the matter of STATES' RIGHTS (which is where such rhetoric began...), which the centerpiece of said matter was slavery. Also tensions between the future Confederate states and the North over westward expansion of slavery as well. Some people like to say it was more related to particular industries like the textile industry, but what the hell did you think stirred such tensions in the first place? Slavery. I don't think it needs to be explained why really, it should be obvious on that front.

Southerners were pretty stupid to go to war when you think about it. Most southerners didn't even own slaves. It was the few, wealthy elite of southern aristocracy that did. One could say that average whites in the south were disadvantaged by the institution of slavery as well in their own way. I mean, many were part of an unskilled labor force as were slaves. Why pay a full worker's wages when you have all that slave labor?  

A lot of poor whites especially were hired as handlers, to keep slaves in check. This along with what was a general sentiment in the country as a whole, but more heavily and consistently in the south, the flawed idea of being inherently superior to blacks on account of being white just as the wealthy elite were I feel like were more a means to keep them dumb, happy, and unaware. Yet compared to their northern counterparts, they were considerably worse off (still are in many ways). 

The manipulation of the uneducated poor especially in the south...It's horrific, yet genius in its own way, and something I do see a modern incarnation of in today's politics. I do like to think that the ideas of racial superiority in particular were used to cynical ends as much as they were genuine convictions of the time.


----------



## Juda (Jun 24, 2015)

i hate how sensitive alot of people are becoming nowadays regarding skin tones. May as well remove gay flags , any other flag besides the american flag since a lot of people dont accept homosexuality, nationalist also doesnt like other flags being waved and etc, if the sensitivity of others can do something so childish such as this . I also cannot see how most Europeans arent so fixated on skin tones as much as Americans are 

@Seto, You're right .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

the civil war was 100% about slavery 

don't believe the revisionists, people


----------



## Juda (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, it was about slavery as well but it wasnt just slavery alone that the civil war was about. The south didnt accept the government having more power then the states since the purpose of the "United States" was just states working together and you had the government to hold the states together and handle problems if a state began having problems with another. Which is why you had states even creating there own dollar signs so that other states may know what belongs to who. They didnt agree to states not being able to have there own laws and if the government doesnt agree to it. Then it will be removed which was unacceptable to states.


----------



## hammer (Jun 24, 2015)

Juda said:


> Yes, it was about slavery as well but it wasnt just slavery alone that the civil war was about. The south didnt accept the government having more power then the states but Seto pretty much summed the civil war.



it was the fear the fed government had more power when Lincoln said he wont abuse it because it will start a war, and they didn't believe him and said fuk u.slavery fuk yea


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2015)

Flow said:
			
		

> he Civil War was NOT about hatred of blacks.



This point always interested me. Because if you accept that the Civil War was about slavery (I agree that slavery was the primary issue) then it means that 380,000 Northern Americans died for the sake of liberating black people. Which imo blows apart the whole "all white people should give us money for slavery! they owe us!" mentality. No, they owe you nothing after that kind of bloodshed for your sake. Especially centuries later when nobody involved is alive.


----------



## hammer (Jun 24, 2015)

the north did not fucking fight to end slavery slave owners fought on the northern side


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This point always interested me. Because if you accept that the Civil War was about slavery (I agree that slavery was the primary issue) then it means that 380,000 Northern Americans died for the sake of liberating black people. Which imo blows apart the whole "all white people should give us money for slavery! they owe us!" mentality.



That's a pretty disgusting generalization of "reparations", but I'm glad my joke in the cafe convo thread caused you to come in here and act like a fool spewing your bigotry. 

What black person really goes around stating "All white people owe us money?"

??

For you to make this complaint, it must be going on in large numbers right?


??

Or are you just talking out of your ass out of a chance to shit-talk other black people?



> No, they owe you nothing after that kind of bloodshed for your sake. Especially centuries later when nobody involved is alive.



Because what happens in the past doesn't carry on to the future. We're not even talking 6 plus decades where minorities were heavily discriminated against. You're a fucking trip.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2015)

Wondered when someone would somehow find a way to turn this on the victims. Victim Blaming 101





> When asked by CNN's Drew Griffin, "Are you turning this into a gun debate?" Chumley replied, "You said guns. Why didn't somebody just do something? I mean, you got one skinny person shooting a gun. I mean, we need to take and do what you can."
> 
> Chumley added: "I don't know what the answer was but I know it's really horrible for nine people to be shot, and I understand that he reloaded his gun during the process. That's upsetting."



logic being if someone is firing into a crowd, a bunch of people could have swarmed him and stopped him as he was reloading his gun thus reducing the number of causalities.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2015)

Flow said:


> That's a pretty disgusting generalization of "reparations", but I'm glad my joke in the cafe convo thread caused you to come in here and act like a fool spewing your bigotry.
> 
> What black person really goes around stating "All white people owe us money?"



Who is going to pay then? There aren't nearly enough slave owner descendants to give this many blacks the money they want, there weren't that many slave owners even in the South to begin with.




> Because what happens in the past doesn't carry on to the future. We're not even talking 6 plus decades where minorities were heavily discriminated against. You're a fucking trip.



So you think people today should pay for things they had no part in?


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Who is going to pay then? There aren't nearly enough slave owner descendants to give this many blacks the money they want, there weren't that many slave owners even in the South to begin with.



Gonna quote myself for you and bold/underline  to make it easier for you:




> *That's a pretty disgusting generalization of "reparations", but I'm glad my joke in the cafe convo thread caused you to come in here and act like a fool spewing your bigotry.
> *
> *What black person really goes around stating "All white people owe us money?"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 24, 2015)

Native Americans got their money. Just sayin.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2015)

Flow said:


> Gonna quote myself for you and bold/underline  to make it easier for you:



Why won't you answer if you think people today should pay for shit centuries ago?


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Why won't you answer if you think people today should pay for shit centuries ago?



Besides the fact that I never stated this, don't answer my question with a question:



> *]What black person really goes around stating "All white people owe us money?"
> 
> For you to make this complaint, it must be going on in large numbers right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This point always interested me. Because if you accept that the Civil War was about slavery (I agree that slavery was the primary issue) then it means that 380,000 Northern Americans died for the sake of liberating black people. Which imo blows apart the whole "all white people should give us money for slavery! they owe us!" mentality. No, they owe you nothing after that kind of bloodshed for your sake. Especially centuries later when nobody involved is alive.



Jesus Christ, you are a moron.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 25, 2015)

The reparation thing would divide even more your country in my opinion.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 25, 2015)

NaS said:


> Native Americans got their money. Just sayin.



And Japanese Americans, and Jews. In fact, in the modern world people who benefited financially from the holocaust are STILL shamed to this day.

In the modern world, its probably too late for blacks to get reparations. Though, if at any time blacks were given reparations for any injustice (not just slavery, there were many more after slavery ended) I believe whites would have begun genociding blacks, like we saw them do after the success of black wall street. The idea of black inferiority is too important to them to simply let go.

They cart out MLK every year without telling you that:
1. MLK was horrified at the idea that blacks should "pull themselves up by their own bootstraps" and was a staunch proponent of reparations.
2. MLK was also baffled at the sheer amount of handouts whites were receiving, that blacks had no access to.

MLK is one of the most bastardized figures in history and the purpose he serves is to preach "nonviolence" to blacks and to instill in them the idea that they should handle any and all injustices with dignity. The last two years of his life have been completely ignored.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

Man that makes me really irritated, but it is what it is. Going through out history especially in this country it's viable to say you can't depend on others to help pull yourself through. 

They'll say "Yeah, but the IRISH were discriminated against, look where they are at now! They don't complain like you blacks"

"The Native Americans nearly got killed off! You don't hear them complaining all the time!"

Shit like that is just irritating. 

And yeah, the people that bastardize MLK haven't really done a lot of research. I've met many white people that don't like any key black leadership from back then that pretty much sum them up as "Racist that caused more harm than good"


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 25, 2015)

Flow said:


> Man that makes me really irritated, but it is what it is. Going through out history especially in this country it's viable to say you can't depend on others to help pull yourself through.
> 
> They'll say "Yeah, but the IRISH were discriminated against, look where they are at now! They don't complain like you blacks"
> 
> ...


Well it isn't like Europeans went to Africa, Massacred thousand of people and actively try to destroy civilizations then let them have a little piece of land in the corner of the continent.


@Anyone who thinks that the civil war was for slavery. First of all you are a FUCKING IDIOT. There were generals on the North that owned slaves while the majority of confederate generals were whole heartily against slavery and never owned a single slave. The civil war was about the North making its case very clear, they want to be the best and its been that way ever since. And it had a lot to do about trade and state rights of trading. The south was exporting most of its products(mainly cotton) to European countries and the North was having to pay top dollar for it as did the Europeans. And we are having the same arguments on state rights today. 


Also if you agree that the civil war was for slavery; Then why would they guarantee black Northerners their freedom for fighting if it was guaranteed by a win? Then you really can't claim reparations as we destroyed our country and white men died on the battlefield in the most bloodiest war of American history for the freedom a few ten thousand(if that).


Yall do realize aswell that African weren't the only slaves. All races were enslaved in America, you are not special.


My forefather was a slave, then became a slave owner of 11 slaves(i think, could be around 9). And I will never give any friend any amount of reparations. I don't give handouts.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2015)

Show me a ethnicity in America that were enslaved as long as black.

I really bore of this slave talk. Mods aren't doing their jobs. Can we just close this thread until a verdict is reached?


----------



## Foxve (Jun 25, 2015)

The only other race that I know of that was enslaved before Africans were the Native Indians/Aztecs or something. It was when they started dying from diseases that they started importing us as the primary slaves.

Still want to know why after they arrested the guy, stopped by burgerking to get him some food. Like seriously? WTF?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2015)

Aztecs were in Mexico bro.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 25, 2015)

NaS said:


> Aztecs were in Mexico bro.



I know. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they were taken as slaves too though. It's not like they were too far away Texas is right above it. Unless what I read was wrong. I'll try to find it again....


----------



## baconbits (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't think reparations makes sense in the modern context.  The current generation is free enough that their success is mainly dependent on their own actions.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Well it isn't like Europeans went to Africa, Massacred thousand of people and actively try to destroy civilizations then let them have a little piece of land in the corner of the continent.
> 
> 
> 
> @Anyone who thinks that the civil war was for slavery. First of all you are a FUCKING IDIOT.



It's one of the primary reasons the war started, you're (as usual) the only person that thinks other wise.



> Yall do realize aswell that African weren't the only slaves. All races were enslaved in America, you are not special.




Here we go..



> My forefather was a slave, then became a slave owner of 11 slaves(i think, could be around 9). And I will never give any friend any amount of reparations. I don't give handouts.



HERE WE GO


More lies to support whatever view you're trying to push right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2015)

Foxve said:


> I know. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they were taken as slaves too though. It's not like they were too far away Texas is right above it. Unless what I read was wrong. I'll try to find it again....



Don't come back until you do.


@Flow:  You on a roll.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I don't think reparations makes sense in the modern context.  The current generation is free enough that their success is mainly dependent on their own actions.



I want my land and my fucking mule.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 25, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I don't think reparations makes sense in the modern context.  The current generation is free enough that their success is mainly dependent on their own actions.



I agree that reparations don't make sense since no one alive today was a slaveholder, and I don't think you should be responsible for debts that were incurred before you were born.

I disagree that a black persons success is "mainly dependent on their own actions".  There were racist policies in place for a long time in parts of this country, specifically designed to keep black people from pulling themselves up.

There were schools in the south that only let black students enter because the federal government marched people in with guns and forced them to do it.  And even after federal law outlawed a lot of those racist policies, people in power in those areas still used their power to keep black people down.

That kind of institutional racism has an effect for a long time.  If your parents and grandparents were kept from getting an education, getting a good job or living in all but the poorest neighborhoods, that is going to have a significant impact on your station in life.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 25, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I don't think reparations makes sense in the modern context.  The current generation is free enough that their success is mainly dependent on their own actions.



Nobody even entertained the idea, it's not even a big issue in national dialogue.  Mega was just being his usual idiotic, racist self.

For anyone, success is dependent on various circumstances and factors, which vary on a case-by-case basis, on top of actions. It's not merely actions that determine success.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2015)

The problem is the word reparation comes up and people jump to the conclusion that ''Oh know, those ^ (use bro) want my hard earned money." Reparation is more than just throwing money at an issue centuries in the making. 

In the western world, it is common practise for people to look at black people with contempt without acknowledging how their respective histories influenced the difference in their standing. 

To that end reparation could include something as simple as the government accepting responsibility for existing issues and taking steps to adjust public perception on black people. 

It should also extend to acknowledging the role people of African decent played in the development of the western world. Removing the arrogance in some that black people should be grateful for what the western world provided us with when our the blood and sweat of our ancestors played an instrumental part in the overall development.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2015)

Gunners said:


> The problem is the word reparation comes up and people jump to the conclusion that ''Oh know, those ^ (use bro) want my hard earned money." Reparation is more than just throwing money at an issue centuries in the making.
> 
> In the western world, it is common practise for people to look at black people with contempt without acknowledging how their respective histories influenced the difference in their standing.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]IzaMs5iaX7w[/YOUTUBE]

You think that the government accepting some of the current problems blacks face as their own fault publicly would go over well with a majority of whites in this country? 

I've got news for you, which you might already know, but even just claiming that whites are responsible for slavery is met with a chorus of people telling you how it was blacks selling other blacks and every country has had slaves. 

The whole issue is too delicate because you have to repair the damage done to the reputation of blacks as a race while not inciting retaliation or bitterness from the ancestors of the people who did it, the same people who continue to benefit from it and live a country built on the backs of Native American, Chinese and black labor.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2015)

Should build libraries near poor black neighborhoods. Great reparations.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 25, 2015)

Flow said:


> It's one of the primary reasons the war started, you're (as usual) the only person that thinks other wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had a fucking page that proved you wrong but short story:

Tariffs for Southerners was at 40 fucking percent. In 1850.  Abe wasn't even on the ballot for 10 southern states. Slavery wasn't an issue to Abe(or atleast not publicly) until 2 years into the war as a way of punishing  the South for the ongoing war. Southern States were being told by congress that they had to pay for taxes when sending shit to the North and could only trade with the North and no Europeans. In 1820 Andrew Jackson bout went to war with S. Carolina because they opted not to pay the tax imposed by congress on them for trading with Europeans(which was a need). 

z


Actually my forefather that I was talking about(first one in America) didn't own slaves his son did.



> George Hallmark of Texas listed ten slaves in the 1850 census and at the time of his death in 1852. When his will was probated in October 1852, his holdings were appraised at $17,000. His father, The Summer 1764 Lent 1767 Court Records show that "George Candiland alias Hallmark was indicted for Felony Stealing One Linnen Herkerchief Value 2d, half a sovereign in gold and eleven shillings in monies of Andre Mansell the Younger at the Parish of Whitchurch, North Shropshire on the borders of Cheshire, 12 January sixth year of the reign of George 3." (1766) "Proved guilty. No goods. To be transported for seven years." At the Assizes of Shrewbury held 22 day of March 6th year of Lord Sovereign George III King of Great Britian etc..." Oxford Circuit of Crown Papers. (Source Olwen Allmark Taylor, White Cottage, 2 Townside Haddenham, Aylesbury, Bucks HP17 8BG.) It is assumed he served 7 years.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 25, 2015)

Reparations


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2015)

Reparations good lord  they had it good by getting taken over here, because now they are living the good life, they could still be in Africa, in which people who can are generally fleeing in droves from anyway.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> [YOUTUBE]IzaMs5iaX7w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You think that the government accepting some of the current problems blacks face as their own fault publicly would go over well with a majority of whites in this country?
> 
> ...



It's not about believing something will happen. It is about me pointing out that reparation is not just about throwing cash at the people affected by a past wrong. People are quick to limit it to monetary compensation because it is an easy way of quashing the topic without revealing how depraved they are. 

It is a delicate matter, but I believe it is something that reveals the nature of the people I interact with. If someone has a difficulty accepting that our respective pasts play a role in the hurdles present in our respective lives, it tells me all I need to know about them. 

At the end of the day, I don't believe the descendants of immigrants need to grow with the belief that they are born to people who contributed nothing to their country's success and I don't believe that they should grow with the belief that they will encounter less hurdles in life; just so that white people can cling to the belief that the rate of their success is a result of their superiority as opposed to history giving them a clearer path.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 25, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It's not about believing something will happen. It is about me pointing out that reparation is not just about throwing cash at the people affected by a past wrong. People are quick to limit it to monetary compensation because it is an easy way of quashing the topic without revealing how depraved they are.
> 
> It is a delicate matter, but I believe it is something that reveals the nature of the people I interact with. If someone has a difficulty accepting that our respective pasts play a role in the hurdles present in our respective lives, it tells me all I need to know about them.
> 
> At the end of the day, I don't believe the descendants of immigrants need to grow with the belief that they are born to people who contributed nothing to their country's success and I don't believe that they should grow with the belief that they will encounter less hurdles in life; just so that white people can cling to the belief that the rate of their success is a result of their superiority as opposed to history giving them a clearer path.



You lot come off as pretty racist.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> Reparations good lord  they had it good by getting taken over here, because now they are living the good life, they could still be in Africa, in which people who can are generally fleeing in droves from anyway.



Not one of your better jokes. You can agree to that.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

Gunners said:


> The problem is the word reparation comes up and people jump to the conclusion that ''Oh know, those ^ (use bro) want my hard earned money." Reparation is more than just throwing money at an issue centuries in the making.
> 
> In the western world, it is common practise for people to look at black people with contempt without acknowledging how their respective histories influenced the difference in their standing.
> 
> ...




What I don't understand is how the government doesn't give money to the poorer districts in America to improve the environments and to enforce more (actually dependable and liable) security there.



NaS said:


> Should build libraries near poor black neighborhoods.




Along with improving school systems. 


IchLiebe said:


> Just had a fucking page that proved you wrong but short story:
> 
> Tariffs for Southerners was at 40 fucking percent. In 1850.  Abe wasn't even on the ballot for 10 southern states. Slavery wasn't an issue to Abe(or atleast not publicly) until 2 years into the war as a way of punishing  the South for the ongoing war. Southern States were being told by congress that they had to pay for taxes when sending shit to the North and could only trade with the North and no Europeans. In 1820 Andrew Jackson bout went to war with S. Carolina because they opted not to pay the tax imposed by congress on them for trading with Europeans(which was a need).







> From an 1856 issue of Alabama’s Muscogee Herald:
> *
> Free Society! we sicken at the name. What is it but a conglomeration of greasy mechanics, filthy operatives, small-fisted farmers, and moon-struck theorists? All the Northern men and especially the New England States are devoid of society fitted for well-bred gentlemen. The prevailing class one meet with is that of mechanics struggling to be genteel, and small farmers who do their own drudgery, and yet are hardly fit for association with a Southern gentleman's body servant. This is your free society which Northern hordes are trying to extend into Kansas.*
> The last sentence refers to the conflict over slavery between free-soilers and slave-holders. The conflict was not merely about the right to hold another human in bondage, but how that right created the foundation for white equality.
> ...







> Actually my forefather that I was talking about(first one in America) didn't own slaves his son did.




Uh huh. Sure.



Chelydra said:


> *post*



I notice the idiots come in waves.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> You lot come off as pretty racist.



How so? Are you going to offer something note-worthy to the discussion or continue on testing the waters by typing one liners?


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2015)

NaS said:


> Not one of your better jokes. You can agree to that.



True, Im not on my A game today


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> True, Im not on my A game today



You're a lot better than that.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 25, 2015)

Flow said:


> How so? Are you going to offer something note-worthy to the discussion or continue on testing the waters by typing one liners?



You assume that every white person bears some kind of primordial sin, while every black person is some poor unfortunate victim.

Everyone has their own luggage. They themselves decide if they let it define them. But all you see is _race race race_.

Boo hoo.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 25, 2015)

good racebait thread

10/10


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> You assume that every white person bears some kind of primordial sin, while every black person is some poor unfortunate victim.



Ok, now I know why you stuck to one liners. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt, but it's quite obvious even* you* know the more you type, you'll be looked at as an idiot.

Where have I said or even implied any of this? Or did you yourself jump to a quick assumption about what I've been stating, generalizing all the arguments in this thread? I'm almost positive this is the case, but I'd like for you to...actually add something to the discussion and defend your claim before I jump to my train of thought. 



> Everyone has their own luggage. They themselves decide if they let it define them. But all you see is _race race race_.
> 
> Boo hoo.




"Black people on this forum complaining about slavery and what happened back then? Get over it. Not everything is about race."

Yes, because in actuality you're not looking at this in a biased manner. Go back to your remarkable one liners, this thread definitely could use some more wall-paper in the back-round.


----------



## Juda (Jun 25, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Just had a fucking page that proved you wrong but short story:
> 
> Tariffs for Southerners was at 40 fucking percent. In 1850.  Abe wasn't even on the ballot for 10 southern states. Slavery wasn't an issue to Abe(or atleast not publicly) until 2 years into the war as a way of punishing  the South for the ongoing war. Southern States were being told by congress that they had to pay for taxes when sending shit to the North and could only trade with the North and no Europeans. In 1820 Andrew Jackson bout went to war with S. Carolina because they opted not to pay the tax imposed by congress on them for trading with Europeans(which was a need).
> 
> ...



You must live a comfortable life then . Since, to even own a slave, you would have to have a substantial amount of wealth to buy slaves back then. Since not all southerners were wealthy. Im not talking about just "rich". Since in todays dollars, each slave would be 130,000$! and he bought 11??? thats 1.4mil dollars in todays currency. 

Did your grandfathers have any journals regarding experiences with buying slaves? And I did not know you had a forefather. Nice, your family perhaps contributed a lot in the early days of America. If there is truth to what you say then you, today should be fairly comfortable. If not among the upper middle class....


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 25, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> You assume that every white person bears some kind of primordial sin, while every black person is some poor unfortunate victim.
> 
> Everyone has their own luggage. They themselves decide if they let it define them. But all you see is _race race race_.
> 
> Boo hoo.



Seems to be a common theme, but man do I love being an evil White Man. So privileged, everything handed to me, can never get arrested(and if so never charged), automatic good school grades, and any more any one can think of.


I wonder, is the next racist shooting going to be because of the debate about the confederate flag. I hate to say it. But this kid was already mad at bullshit things. What do you think someone like him will do when we take the confederate flag on memorial(which I agree they should be limited), getting rid of memorials(I disagree with this), and imposing other things that they could see as an attempt to further disenfranchise(which I disbelieve in) the white man. People preach tolerance, but only when it suites their purposes and ideologies.

I think no flags other than the US and the state flag should be flown on government property. If you want to put one on your car or property etc. then fine by all means, but don't want to see no one waving a mexican in a high school(college) graduation.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 25, 2015)

Juda said:


> You must live a comfortable life then . Since, to even own a slave, you would have to have a substantial amount of wealth to buy slaves back then. Since not all southerners were wealthy. Im not talking about just "rich". Since in todays dollars, each slave would be 130,000$! and he bought 11??? thats 1.4mil dollars in todays currency.
> 
> Did your grandfathers have any journals regarding experiences with buying slaves? And I did not know you had a forefather. Nice, your family perhaps contributed a lot in the early days of America. If there is truth to what you say then you, today should be fairly comfortable. If not among the upper middle class....


No I don't live a comfortable life. My family gave up most of its land(where the value was at) to help establish Houston, TX.

 I live a quite rough life(technically poor) and I don't understand where people get this idea that white folks have shit handed to them because I never have. Hell went to my grandpa for $60 to get the rest of the money I needed for a $300 lightbill(Mind you, he is loaded...says he's broke and goes buys a car for 20k cash), He fucking laughed me out of his house.  But I like my life, glad it is this way, learned alot privileged people have no idea of.

I guess he made his money from being a postmaster at mustang prairie and a justice of the peace. Not really sure. Maybe he found a owner that was hard up on some cash and offered him a couple of bucks for a slave or two and dude couldn't turn him down.(plenty of ways to acquire property(hate to say it that way, but it is what it was)).

yea their is some truth to it, you know my last name but I can't give everything about me away, one of you might try an assassination attempt(haven't seen Gino in awhile, I gave him coordinates ).


ill tell my dad to look into the journal thing. He bought some family book not to long ago, but he can barely understand proper english...Mississippi schools...pitiful.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 25, 2015)

Whatever happened to ZerotheDestroyer? I thought fo sho he'd be all over this thread. Guess not. 

RIP dead people.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 25, 2015)

Flow said:


> Ok, now I know why you stuck to one liners. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt, but it's quite obvious even* you* know the more you type, you'll be looked at as an idiot.
> 
> Where have I said or even implied any of this? Or did you yourself jump to a quick assumption about what I've been stating, generalizing all the arguments in this thread? I'm almost positive this is the case, but I'd like for you to...actually add something to the discussion and defend your claim before I jump to my train of thought.



"just so that white people can cling to the belief that the rate of their success is a result of their superiority as opposed to history giving them a clearer path."

White people singled out for nothing but their race, you racist fuck.

Though it's no surprise you're also the kind of person pretending to be girls online. No moral standards.



> "Black people on this forum complaining about slavery and what happened back then? Get over it. Not everything is about race."
> 
> Yes, because in actuality you're not looking at this in a biased manner. Go back to your remarkable one liners, this thread definitely could use some more wall-paper in the back-round.



Nice argument man. Wanna call that a two liner?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 25, 2015)

racist whites. The specification should clear that up.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> "just so that white people can cling to the belief that the rate of their success is a result of their superiority as opposed to history giving them a clearer path."
> 
> White people singled out for nothing but their race, you racist fuck.



Oh, so you're trolling in this thread and can't exactly pin-point where I stated or implied that every white person has some "primordial sin". You mind showing exactly where I stated or implied this? 






> Nice argument man. Wanna call that a two liner?



It's not like you're actually giving actual merit post within this thread. If you want someone to dedicate a larger response to your one liners, you're going to have to reach down further.


----------



## hammer (Jun 25, 2015)

I like how not a single black person in this thread talked about reparations and all of you are hounding us for "wanting it"


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 25, 2015)

Flow said:


> Oh, so you're trolling in this thread and can't exactly pin-point where I stated or implied that every white person has some "primordial sin". You mind showing exactly where I stated or implied this?



But it's clearly stated that whites should not be allowed to show pride in their achievements because of -- well, what, if not some "primordial sin"?

You're just a sad little racist who got lost in his own train of thought.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> But it's clearly stated that whites should not be allowed to show pride in their achievements because of -- well, what, if not some "primordial sin"?
> 
> You're just a sad little racist who got lost in his own train of thought.



You mind showing me exactly where I stated this and what thread? 

If you're saying people of right now can take 'pride' in what a group of people with their skin-tone/nationality accomplished then yeah that logic is flawed. A person can look back fondly on what happened in this past but taking ownership of it and acting like it's their very own achievement is ridiculous. 

If you're equating that to "Wow, how racist can you be? Leave us poor white people alone" then it's hilarious how you're pulling the victim card....it's hilarious in a pitiful manner.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

Read my edit.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 25, 2015)

Flow said:


> You mind showing me exactly where I stated this?


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

So in short, making shit up and putting words in my mouth. Thanks for proving to everyone you're an idiot.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah dude. Gunners said that.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah dude. Gunners said that.



It was the post that I was calling out in the first place.

Flow was vehemently insisting that it wasn't racist, so I assumed it was his.

Either way it's the post that he's defending.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 25, 2015)

Is it just me or has this gone off-topic?  What does whether or not reparations should be made to black Americans or whether or not every single person who fought against the Union did so solely to keep slavery legal have to do with some worthless, snotty little racist fuck murdering nine people who I have very little doubt were all exponentially better human beings?


Off-topic: seriously, some of you still haven't put ItchyLab on your Ignore Lists?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2015)

You have made enough noise that I feel the need to respond.

You _reached_ the conclusion that my words were racists because you are either a troll or you have a limited ability to comprehend what others are saying. 

I responded to the assertion that acknowledgement of the role history plays in the disproportionate rate of success between the races would be a delicate matter, due to the bitterness it would stir up in the advantaged group, with my belief that it should not matter. 

The line you have decided to construe as racist does not state, in any form, that _white people should not be able to show pride in their achievement_. What the line dismisses is an inherently racist belief: the belief that one's race is inherently superior.


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2015)

AAAAAAAMAZING GRACE

Obama hit that sermon speech out of the park.

WOoo order out of chaos 

this little fucker in charleston has impacted history , WTF



I wonder, what event would it take to remove guns from a gun loving society such as the Usa,


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.



lol           ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 26, 2015)

shit said:


> lol           ?



He said;

*Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.*


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2015)

NaS said:


> He said;
> 
> *Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.*



lol              .


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's like the asian version of bioness



I guess in her defense she isn't a black homosexual...


----------



## IchLiebe (Jul 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> He said;
> 
> *Funny how quiet these mass shootings are when the victims are black and the perpetrator is white.*




Yea yea yea, funny the outcry from the black community to stop gangs and violence within their communities.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 3, 2015)

Completely irrelevant but nice try.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2015)

Terrible strategy and disturbing when you read additional details. This guy told them, "I'll give you something to pray about" as he shot them. I'm not sure if wounds like this can ever be healed, but I'm glad that people came together and supported the church.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 4, 2015)

Let's pray that white jesus will redeem this man blacks heart.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 4, 2015)

Jesus isn't white
He was Aramaic


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 4, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Jesus isn't white
> He was Aramaic



I'm mocking ignorant black christians who would rather pray their woes away rather than get off their ass and actually do something of real worth, you know like not praying.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 4, 2015)

You guys should have Listened to Malcon X then


----------



## Muah (Jul 4, 2015)

You guys sound stupid.


----------



## Lucy75 (Jul 4, 2015)

If ISIS really does launch an attack today I hope they take out a shit ton of white folks.



HaxHax said:


> You lot come off as pretty racist.



The truth ain't racist.



Blue said:


> >ctrl+f "blue" to make sure nobody brought me up
> >Luc posts everywhere
> 
> Sasuga.
> ...



Not if your black. And institutionalized racism still does exist. It's just not as easily identifiable.



Le M?le Dominant said:


> The reparation thing would divide even more your country in my opinion.



So? We are already pretty divided as it is. If other groups can get reparations blacks can too. We deserve it most.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jul 4, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> If ISIS really does launch an attack today I hope they take out a shit ton of white folks.


Yea thats quite hateful. 





> The truth ain't racist.


Unless you aren't a liberal than it is racist.





> Not if your black. And institutionalized racism still does exist. It's just not as easily identifiable.


Yea even if your black. Easily identifiable but no proof that the entire system is racist or set up against blacks.



> So? We are already pretty divided as it is. If other groups can get reparations blacks can too. We deserve it most.


Lol, no the fuck you don't. Reparations for what? Your family back in the day was slaves, how does that effect you today? Can you not get a job because your family were slaves? 

You sound fucking pathetic, asking for handouts.

What gets me is that every black person is the inherent victim of evrything and they bitch and cry instead of doing something productive. Hell you want reparations, why don't the black community stop destroying itself. African Americans are hell bent on self destruction.


----------



## EJ (Jul 4, 2015)

Quiet you two...


----------



## Lucy75 (Jul 8, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Yea thats quite hateful.



White people are quite hateful.



> Unless you aren't a liberal than it is racist.



It's not racist period.



> Yea even if your black. Easily identifiable but no proof that the entire system is racist or set up against blacks.



Eric Garner, Tamir Rice, the black guy in SC who was shot in the back by a cop and so many others the media doesn't even mention would disagree with you.

You don't know American history then.



> Lol, no the fuck you don't. Reparations for what? Your family back in the day was slaves, how does that effect you today? Can you not get a job because your family were slaves?



If you think America's only wrongdoing against blacks is slavery your an even bigger idiot than I thought you were on American history.



> You sound fucking pathetic, asking for handouts.



Your a moronic and well known white supremacist on this site who makes up lies about himself to improve his image in debates. Your the last person to criticize me about anything. Kiss the blackest part of my ass.



> What gets me is that every black person is the inherent victim of evrything and they bitch and cry instead of doing something productive. Hell you want reparations, why don't the black community stop destroying itself. African Americans are hell bent on self destruction.



>Implying white folks haven't greatly contributed to the destruction of the black community.


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2015)

**


----------



## SLB (Jul 9, 2015)

probably mega's doing but i don't really know how tags work


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 9, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> You guys should have Listened to Malcon X then



Well we would have if he would have just GOTTEN HIS HAND OUT OF MY POCKET


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2015)

IchLiebe said:


> Yea thats quite hateful. Unless you aren't a liberal than it is racist.Yea even if your black. Easily identifiable but no proof that the entire system is racist or set up against blacks.
> 
> 
> Lol, no the fuck you don't. Reparations for what? Your family back in the day was slaves, how does that effect you today? Can you not get a job because your family were slaves?
> ...



I'm sorry, but your statements are incredibly brutal and ignorant. The bootstraps argument might be harshly necessary in the short term, but if you look at the larger context of what's happened to black people in America they're doing surprisingly well considering what they've gone up against.

America wouldn't be the economic megapower it is today without our history of exploiting black labor. These people were made into a class who were often treated worse than animals. The knowledge and wealth passed from generation to generation matters more than you know, and having that ripped away from them has had long-reaching consequences. Don't forget who benefited from that and who still benefits from it today.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 9, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> You guys should have Listened to Malcon X then



I think you mean Malcolm X.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 10, 2015)

> *Background Check Flaw Let Dylann Roof Buy Gun, F.B.I. Says*
> By MICHAEL S. SCHMIDT
> JULY 10, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## SLB (Jul 10, 2015)

> Many major national gun dealers, like Walmart, will not sell the weapon to the buyer if they do not have an answer from F.B.I., but many smaller stores will.



i guess smaller stores don't run the risk of commercial backlash when stuff like this happens, and probably can't afford to withhold gun sales when they don't hear back from the FBI. 

so every sale counts.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 10, 2015)

Why 3 days only? Why not make it a month? Its not toy you are selling.


----------



## hammer (Jul 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well
> 
> not really



I remember it being taken down and another mod who is cool put it back up


----------

